# Մշակույթ > Արվեստ և դիզայն > Նկարչություն >  Մերոնք

## WArmanW

Դե ինչ ասեմ, համարձակվեցի իմ նկարածներն առանձնացնել: Ուղղակի մերոնք շաատ են դրա համար: Ընթացքում մերոնց կավելացնեմ :LOL: : Իմիջիայլոց, եթե դուք նկարագրեք մի հետաքրքիր կենդանու, ես կփորձեմ նրան նկարել:

----------

Manya (24.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ճիշտ ասած չհասկացա թեման ինչի մասին է  :Dntknw:

----------


## WArmanW

Հիմնականում թեման բացել եմ նրա համար, որպեսզի տեղադրեմ այստեղ իմ նկարած հերոսներին, մեկ ել մեծ հաճույքով կնկարեմ ու կտեղադրեմ ստեղ ձեր իսկ խոսքերով նկարագրած հերոսներին… ուղղակի ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա ձեր երևակայությունը:

----------


## Երկնային

_երկար վզով, առյուծի գլխով, երկու հատիկ պստիկ պոզերով ու երկաաաար, բարաակ ոտքերով ինչ-որ բան… 

բայց պատկերացրեք ինչ մռութ կենդանի ա ստավում…_

----------


## Kuk

> _երկար վզով, առյուծի գլխով, երկու հատիկ պստիկ պոզերով ու երկաաաար, բարաակ ոտքերով ինչ-որ բան… 
> 
> բայց պատկերացրեք ինչ մռութ կենդանի ա ստավում…_


Ձեռն էլ մի հատ պլակատ՝ «առաջ Հայաստան»  :LOL: 

սերժականններ, մոտս զենք կա, վրա չտաք :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

Չէ-չէ  սա ձեր պատկերացրածը չի, էս շուտվա պատմությունա:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ձեռն էլ մի հատ պլակատ՝ «առաջ Հայաստան» 
> 
> սերժականններ, մոտս զենք կա, վրա չտաք


_ես քաղաքականացված ակումբցի չեմ, իմ կենդանուն էլ մի փչացրու… 
դու քոնին պատկերացրու պլակատներով ու զենքերով… իմը բարի ա…_

----------


## Սերխիո

> _երկար վզով, առյուծի գլխով, երկու հատիկ պստիկ պոզերով ու երկաաաար, բարաակ ոտքերով ինչ-որ բան… 
> _


ասենք թիթեռ :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Չէ-չէ  սա ձեր պատկերացրածը չի, էս շուտվա պատմությունա:


Ես որ ես եմ, ոչ մի բան չպատկերացրի :Dntknw:

----------


## Kuk

> _ես քաղաքականացված ակումբցի չեմ, իմ կենդանուն էլ մի փչացրու… 
> դու քոնին պատկերացրու պլակատներով ու զենքերով… իմը բարի ա…_


Լավ, կներես :Sad: 

Դե լավ իմ ասած պլակատով նկարի հերոսի ոտի բութ մատը գլխից մեծ նկարի, էդքանով կտարբերվի մյուսից, որ Երկնայինի պուպուշ նկարը չփչացնես :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

սրան մի 2 շտրիխ էլ ավելացրա :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

> _երկար վզով, առյուծի գլխով, երկու հատիկ պստիկ պոզերով ու երկաաաար, բարաակ ոտքերով ինչ-որ բան… 
> 
> բայց պատկերացրեք ինչ մռութ կենդանի ա ստավում…_


*Երկնային*, հերոսդ լավնա: Կհարմարացնեմ, վաղը կնկարեմ: Եթե կարաս նրան մի փոքր էլ հարստացրու, օրինակ ի՞նչա անում, ի՞նչա հագել և այլն:

----------


## WArmanW

Երկնային ընդունի:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Էս էլ իմը.

Ոչխարի գլխով, ճակատին մի հատ երկար պոզ (միաեղջյուրի նման), երկար բարակ ոտքերով (բայց չորքոտանի), մեծ փորով, պտավոր մարմնով (հովազի պես), երկար փրչոտ պոչով, մեջքին էլ մի զույգ հրեշտակի թևեր: Ինքը շատ բարեհոգի կենդանի է  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Էս էլ իմը.
> 
> Ոչխարի գլխով, ճակատին մի հատ երկար պոզ (միաեղջյուրի նման), երկար բարակ ոտքերով (բայց չորքոտանի), մեծ փորով, պտավոր մարմնով (հովազի պես), երկար փրչոտ պոչով, մեջքին էլ մի զույգ հրեշտակի թևեր: Ինքը շատ բարեհոգի կենդանի է


Շաատ հզորա :LOL: , կնկարեմ:

----------


## WArmanW

Werewulf ընդունի:        // բոց ա չէ՞ :LOL: , ասեմ ոտերը ուխտիա:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

:LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

Մեռաաաա!!!! Ոնց որ ինը ամսեկան հղի լինի  :Jpit: 

Բայց դու դեմք ես, շատ լավ ես նկարում: Տեսնենք, էլ ով ինչ կպատվերի  :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW



----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Մանե

4-րդը ինչ լավն ա :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արման ջան,

Մի բան էլ խնդրեմ  :Smile: 

Կարող ես քո ստորագրության պես մի հատ ստորագրություն էլ իմ համար սարքես? Կենդանիների ընտրությունը թողնում եմ քո վրա, բայց եթե հնարավոր է, մեջը ոչխար ու գայլ թող լինի:  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Արման ջան,
> 
> Մի բան էլ խնդրեմ 
> 
> Կարող ես քո ստորագրության պես մի հատ ստորագրություն էլ իմ համար սարքես? Կենդանիների ընտրությունը թողնում եմ քո վրա, բայց եթե հնարավոր է, մեջը ոչխար ու գայլ թող լինի:


Հաստատ կփորձեմ: Ես սիրում եմ տենց բաներ: Ուղղակի կարողա չստացվի: Քեզ տեղյակ կպահեմ

----------


## Երկնային

> Երկնային ընդունի:


_վայ ինչ մռութ ա… _

----------


## WArmanW

Werewulf ընդունի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Werewulf ընդունի:


 :LOL:  էն երրորդ ոչխարը ու երկրորդ W տառը դեմք են...... 

Ապրես  :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

ավատարիդ օխչարներից են: Լիքը գործ ունեմ, թե չե լավ կմշակեի նոր կուղարկեի

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ավատարիդ օխչարներից են: Լիքը գործ ունեմ, թե չե լավ կմշակեի նոր կուղարկեի


Ոչինչ, էս էլ վատը չի: Ժամանակավորապես սա կօգտագործեմ, մինչև լավ մշակես  :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Հիմնականում թեման բացել եմ նրա համար, որպեսզի տեղադրեմ այստեղ իմ նկարած հերոսներին, մեկ ել մեծ հաճույքով կնկարեմ ու կտեղադրեմ ստեղ ձեր իսկ խոսքերով նկարագրած հերոսներին… ուղղակի ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա ձեր երևակայությունը:


Լավ ես նկարում:  :Smile: 
Ես էլ ունեմ իմ մի հերոս, ավելի ճիշտ՝ մի տեսարան, որ շատ կուզենայի՝ նկարեիր: Մի շաաատ-շաաատ բարի փղիկ, սենց մեծ ու տխուր աչքերով, մի քիչ հաստլիկ, դանդալոշիկ մարմնով, նստած է լճակի ափին, որի ջրաշուշաններից մեկի վրա գորտերը բռնոցի են խաղում իրար հետ: Ու էս փղիկը սենց տխուր մտուծումա. «Էլի ինձ ոչ ոք չի խաղացնում...»:

----------


## WArmanW

Վաաայ... էս ինչ մի երևակայության տեր մարդ էս, վաղը կնկարեմ ու էս թեմայում իրան կխաղացնենք, հա՞:



վերջինը ես եմ :Blush:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

էս էլ տատուի բաժնիցա:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Իսկ եթե նկարագրածս կենդանի չլինի՞: Փլիզ: Մի հատ բոյո՜վ, երկար վզով, երկար ոտներով, բեղերով, հարբածությունից օրորվող գնդապետ եմ ուզում  :Love: 
Շատ ա պետք:

----------


## Երկնային

> Իսկ եթե նկարագրածս կենդանի չլինի՞: Փլիզ: Մի հատ բոյո՜վ, երկար վզով, երկար ոտներով, բեղերով, հարբածությունից օրորվող գնդապետ եմ ուզում 
> Շատ ա պետք:


_վայ Արտա~կ 

էլի եմ կենդանուկ ուզում…
ինքը շատ պստիկ տոտիկնորով ա… պուճուր թիթեռնիկի թևեր ունի, ցմփորիկ ա ու չաղո մարմնով… շատ փռչոտ չի  վիզն էլ երկար ու բարակ, գլուխն էլ պստիկ, ականջներն էլ իրար շատ մոտիկ տեղակայված

_

----------


## WArmanW

Սաղ տղերքն էլ գիտեն ինչիա էս մերոնցից մեկը սենց սրտանց գոռում :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

չէէէ...  այս նկարը պիտի առանձնացնեմ: Էս նկարում մոտավորապես պատկերել եմ իմ ամենասիրած երազի կադրը: Մեջքով ես եմ կանգնած :Blush:

----------


## Enipra

Աաաա, Արման, էս ինչ լավն են.... բոլորը... :Hands Up: 
Բա վերջինը, բա դրա ամսաթիվը  :Smile:  Ուղղակի խոսքեր չունեմ, ընտիր ա  :Wink:  
Չեմ էլ կարողանում վարկանիշ տամ /դեռ  :Wink: /

Էնքան սիրուն-սիրուն նկարներ դրեցիր, իմ հավեսն էլ տվեց նկարելու, դիպլոմայինս թողած` *ivy*-ի փղիկին էի նկարում մի քիչ առաջ :LOL:  Մնացածին ձեռք չեմ տա ու էլ թեմայիդ մեջ չեմ խցկվի  :Blush: ,բայց էդ մեկը չդիմացա, շատ լավ էր նկարագրել էէէ, դնեմ, հա՞: :Smile:  Բայց դու էլ կնկարես  :Blush:  Անպայման!

----------


## Chuk

> Աաաա, Արման, էս ինչ լավն են.... բոլորը...
> Բա վերջինը, բա դրա ամսաթիվը  Ուղղակի խոսքեր չունեմ, ընտիր ա  
> Չեմ էլ կարողանում վարկանիշ տամ /դեռ /
> 
> Էնքան սիրուն-սիրուն նկարներ դրեցիր, իմ հավեսն էլ տվեց նկարելու, դիպլոմայինս թողած` ivy-ի փղիկին էի նկարում մի քիչ առաջ Մնացածին ձեռք չեմ տա ու էլ թեմայիդ մեջ չեմ խցկվի ,բայց էդ մեկը չդիմացա, շատ լավ էր նկարագրել էէէ, դնեմ, հա՞: Բայց դու էլ կնկարես  Անպայման!


Ա՜ր-Փի՜-Նե՜,
խնդրում եմ, իմ գնդապետիկին էլ նկարիր էլի: Շատ է պետք: Հետո կպատմեմ ինչի համար:

----------


## Enipra

> Ա՜ր-Փի՜-Նե՜,
> խնդրում եմ, իմ գնդապետիկին էլ նկարիր էլի: Շատ է պետք: Հետո կպատմեմ ինչի համար:


Գնդապետի՞կ  :Xeloq:  Այն էլ հարբա՞ծ... Կարող եմ փորձել, բայց դժվար թե լավ ստացվի, տենց  բաները մոտս մի տեսակ անհամ են դուրս գալիս  :Xeloq: Արմանի մոտ հաստատ ավելի հավես ու մուլտային կլինի... բայց կփորձեմ  :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

> 


Արփենիիիիկ, սպանեցիր, բեսամթ լավա է, հլը ոտերը նայեք դրա քիչա մնում խաշ դնեմ ուտեմ: Ես հասկացա էս թեմայում քչից շատից օգնելու էս ինձ: Թե չե գործս էլի գլուխա բարձրացրել, մենակ չեմ հասցնի:

Հ.Գ.  ինչո՞վ ես նկարել, այնպիսի տպավորությունա, ոնց որ աչքի մատիտով գործած լինես:

----------


## Երկնային

> 


_վույս  
շատ ապրես ջա՛ն  )))_

----------


## WArmanW

Երկնայիիիին ափսոս տանը սկաներ չունեմ թե չէ արդեն նկարել եմ, թիթեռանման կենդանուդ: Մեկել խնդրեմ նկարագրելուց ասեք նաև ինչ են անում մերոնք:

----------


## Chuk

> Երկնայիիիին ափսոս տանը սկաներ չունեմ թե չէ արդեն նկարել եմ, թիթեռանման կենդանուդ: Մեկել խնդրեմ նկարագրելուց ասեք նաև ինչ են անում մերոնք:


Արման, իմ գնդապետին նկարելու՞ ես:
Եթե նկարելու ես, ինքը ջղայնանում ա իր դիմաց կանգնած, փոքրիկ-մոքրիկ զինվորի վրա: Էդ զինվորն էլ ա խմած օրորվում, ձեռքերով էլ գլխարկը թարս բռնած ցույց ա տալիս գնդապետին: Հիշացնեմ, գնդապետը պետք ա երկաար ոտքեր ունենա, երկաաար վիզ, ինքը լաաավ բոյով լինի, բեղերով ու հարբած օրորվի:

----------


## Երկնային

> Արման, իմ գնդապետին նկարելու՞ ես:
> Եթե նկարելու ես, ինքը ջղայնանում ա իր դիմաց կանգնած, փոքրիկ-մոքրիկ զինվորի վրա: Էդ զինվորն էլ ա խմած օրորվում, ձեռքերով էլ գլխարկը թարս բռնած ցույց ա տալիս գնդապետին: Հիշացնեմ, գնդապետը պետք ա երկաար ոտքեր ունենա, երկաաար վիզ, ինքը լաաավ բոյով լինի, բեղերով ու հարբած օրորվի:


_հաաաաա… պարզիկի 

Արման, մյուս անգամ իրավիճակն էլ կաշխատեմ նկարագրել…_

----------


## Արշակ

> Արման, իմ գնդապետին նկարելու՞ ես:
> Եթե նկարելու ես, ինքը ջղայնանում ա իր դիմաց կանգնած, փոքրիկ-մոքրիկ զինվորի վրա: Էդ զինվորն էլ ա խմած օրորվում, ձեռքերով էլ գլխարկը թարս բռնած ցույց ա տալիս գնդապետին: Հիշացնեմ, գնդապետը պետք ա երկաար ոտքեր ունենա, երկաաար վիզ, ինքը լաաավ բոյով լինի, բեղերով ու հարբած օրորվի:


Էդ փոքրիկ–մոքրիկ զինվորը դու՞ ես։ :LOL: 

Հ. Գ.
Արման, Արփինե, ապրեք, ահագին զվարճացրիք։ :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ինձ միհատ գայլ էլի նկարեք :Love: , բայց նենց որ գայլային հայցքը առաջին պլանում լինի, ավատար եմ դնելու որ լավ եղավ :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Արման, իմ գնդապետին նկարելու՞ ես:
> Եթե նկարելու ես, ինքը ջղայնանում ա իր դիմաց կանգնած, փոքրիկ-մոքրիկ զինվորի վրա: Էդ զինվորն էլ ա խմած օրորվում, ձեռքերով էլ գլխարկը թարս բռնած ցույց ա տալիս գնդապետին: Հիշացնեմ, գնդապետը պետք ա երկաար ոտքեր ունենա, երկաաար վիզ, ինքը լաաավ բոյով լինի, բեղերով ու հարբած օրորվի:


վաաաայ..., ափսոս, մի քիչ էլ շուտ ասեիր.. Երկնայինի ու քո հերոսներին արդեն նկարել եմ: Ուղղակի սկաներ տանը չունեմ :Sad: 

Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց



> Ինձ միհատ գայլ էլի նկարեք, բայց նենց որ գայլային հայցքը առաջին պլանում լինի, ավատար եմ դնելու որ լավ եղավ


Ռեալ գայլ է՞ս ուզում:

----------


## Enipra

> Ա՜ր-Փի՜-Նե՜,
> խնդրում եմ, իմ գնդապետիկին էլ նկարիր էլի: Շատ է պետք: Հետո կպատմեմ ինչի համար:


Չէ, Chuk ջան, ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում  :Sad:  Քանի որ Արմանն արդեն նկարել է, էլ չեմ տանջվի, սպասենք վաղվան  :Smile: 



> Արփենիիիիկ, սպանեցիր, բեսամթ լավա է, հլը ոտերը նայեք դրա քիչա մնում խաշ դնեմ ուտեմ: Ես հասկացա էս թեմայում քչից շատից օգնելու էս ինձ: Թե չե գործս էլի գլուխա բարձրացրել, մենակ չեմ հասցնի:
> 
> Հ.Գ.  *ինչո՞վ ես նկարել*, այնպիսի տպավորությունա, ոնց որ աչքի մատիտով գործած լինես:


 :Blush: 
Կոմպով  :LOL:  Էն ArtRage ծրագրով:

Երկնային, Արշակ, ապրեք  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Չէ, Chuk ջան, ոչ մի կերպ չի ստացվում  Քանի որ Արմանն արդեն նկարել է, էլ չեմ տանջվի, սպասենք վաղվան 
> 
> 
> Կոմպով  Էն ArtRage ծրագրով:
> 
> Երկնային, Արշակ, ապրեք


Վաաայ.. Դե ե՞րբա թողնելու քեզ վարկանիշ տամ, արդեն չեմ դիմանում, հաաա... էսօր էդ փղի հետ խաղալու եմ երազում, ենքաաաան եմ խաղացնելու որ գոռտերը նախանձեն :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Երվանդ

> վաաաայ..., ափսոս, մի քիչ էլ շուտ ասեիր.. Երկնայինի ու քո հերոսներին արդեն նկարել եմ: Ուղղակի սկաներ տանը չունեմ
> 
> Ավելացվել է 3 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Ռեալ գայլ է՞ս ուզում:


Հա ռեալ Արման ջան, խնդալու բան չէ, Հախվերդյանի «Գազանանոց» երգի գայլի նման գայլ :Smile: , ուղղակի թող գլուխը ավելի մեծ լինի, կամել մենակ գլուխը ավելի լավա լինի ու աչքերի գայլային արտահայտությունը :Smile: , նենց հավեսով եմ պատվիրում ոնց որ փոխը ուժէ տվել եմ :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

> Հա ռեալ Արման ջան, խնդալու բան չէ, Հախվերդյանի «Գազանանոց» երգի գայլի նման գայլ, ուղղակի թող գլուխը ավելի մեծ լինի, կամել մենակ գլուխը ավելի լավա լինի ու աչքերի գայլային արտահայտությունը, նենց հավեսով եմ պատվիրում ոնց որ փոխը ուժէ տվել եմ


Դժվար բան ես ուզում: Հլը որ խոսք չեմ տալիս:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց
Երկնային ընդունի: //կներես, քիչ եմ աշխատել վրեն:


Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց
Chuk ընդունի:
Նկարը քո ասածովա: Ուղղակի կարդա նոր կնայես: Էս հարբած գենեռալը մտավ ներս ու ջղայնացավ զինվորի վրա`Էս խմել էս արա, էս խեղճը գլխարկը հանեց մեջը հօօօ արեց ու ուզումա ցույց տա, էն էլ գենեռալը չդիմացավ քշտեց շլվարն ու թևերը ու մի հատ հոոո՜...պ: Էս զինվորն էլ հագավ գլխարկը, ու վռոդի խմածը ես էի:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արման ջան, դու մանկական գրքերի լավ նկարազարդող կլինես....

Ես որ երեխա լինեի, էսպիսի նկարներով գրքերը մեծ հաճույքով կկարդայի  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Լոլ, գեներալը բոց է.......  :LOL: 

Փոքրիկ զինվորն էլ իրոք մի քիչ Չուկին է նման  :Smile:

----------


## Enipra

Լավն են...  :LOL:  Հատկապես գնդապետիկը  :LOL: 




> Արման ջան, դու մանկական գրքերի լավ նկարազարդող կլինես....


Կամ էլ լավ մուլտ կամ անիմացիոն խաղեր նկարող   :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Լավն են...  Հատկապես գնդապետիկը 
> 
> 
> Կամ էլ լավ մուլտ կամ անիմացիոն խաղեր նկարող


ուֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ՜... են ովա՞ եկել: Ասում ես քո գնդապետից վաշե բան դուրս չեկա՞վ

Հ.Գ.  ես էդ կշեռքից էլի չեմ կարա անեմ: Հնչիցա՞ տենց, ոչ 10ս էր լռացել, ոչ էլ քեզ էի արել մինչև էտ

----------


## Enipra

> ուֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ՜... են ովա՞ եկել: Ասում ես քո գնդապետից վաշե բան դուրս չեկա՞վ


Կարելի ա ասել` չէ: Օրորվելու դիրքը անբնական էր ստացվում:  :Sad: 

Հ.Գ. Ոչինչ, դարդ մի արա: Նույն մարդուն նորից վարկանիշ տալու համար պետք է 5 հոգու վարկանիշավորես  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Կարելի ա ասել` չէ: Օրորվելու դիրքը անբնական էր ստացվում:


հա...  դե էտ իմ մոտ էլ էնքան լավ չի ստացվել: :Angry2:

----------


## Chuk

Արման, նկարն արտակարգ էր, շատ հավանեցի, շնորհակալություն  :Smile: 
Երևի կհետաքրքրի, թե ինչի՞ համար էի ուզում:
Հույս ունեմ ավելի մանրամաս խոսել, մի առաջարկ պիտի անեմ:

Իսկ մինչ այդ ասեմ, որ դուք (Արման և Արփինե) ակումբի «Չուկչաներ» խմբի անդամ եք արդեն, նայեք այս թեման ու պարզ կլինի, թե նկարն ինչի էի ուզում  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Աաաա, Արման, էս ինչ լավն են.... բոլորը...
> Բա վերջինը, բա դրա ամսաթիվը  Ուղղակի խոսքեր չունեմ, ընտիր ա  
> Չեմ էլ կարողանում վարկանիշ տամ /դեռ /
> 
> Էնքան սիրուն-սիրուն նկարներ դրեցիր, իմ հավեսն էլ տվեց նկարելու, դիպլոմայինս թողած` *ivy*-ի փղիկին էի նկարում մի քիչ առաջ Մնացածին ձեռք չեմ տա ու էլ թեմայիդ մեջ չեմ խցկվի ,բայց էդ մեկը չդիմացա, շատ լավ էր նկարագրել էէէ, դնեմ, հա՞: Բայց դու էլ կնկարես  Անպայման!


Վույ, իմ փղիկը էս ի՜նչ լավնա եղել, շատ-շատ շնորհակալ եմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Enipra

> Վույ, իմ փղիկը էս ի՜նչ լավնա եղել, շատ-շատ շնորհակալ եմ:


Խնդրեմ  :Blush:  Լաաավ կխաղաք ու էլ չտխրեք  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 





> Werewulf ընդունի:





> Վաաայ... էս ինչ մի երևակայության տեր մարդ էս, վաղը կնկարեմ ու էս թեմայում իրան կխաղացնենք, հա՞:
> 
> 
> 
> վերջինը ես եմ


Ինչ հավես ես նկարում։  :Love:  Մեկը մեկից դեմք են։  :Hands Up:  Նույնիսկ չգիտեմ՝ որն ասեմ, որը թողնեմ։ 

Իսկ կլինի՞ ես կենդանու փոխարեն քո ու Werewulf–ի ստորագրության պես իմ մականունը պատվիրեմ։  :Blush:  Շատ եմ ուզում։  :Blush: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Մոռացա ասել, Արփինեի փղիկն էլ էր շատ պուպուշ, հատկապես թախծոտ աչուկները։  :Love:

----------


## Kuk

Արման էդ զինվորի ու գնդապետի նկարը լավն ա, բայց գնդապետը որ չաղ լիներ… :Think:  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Արման էդ զինվորի ու գնդապետի նկարը լավն ա, բայց գնդապետը որ չաղ լիներ…


Չէ, մեր գնդապետը սոված գնդապետ ա: Դու ուրիշի նկարներին մի խառնվի  :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

> Իսկ կլինի՞ ես կենդանու փոխարեն քո ու Werewulf–ի ստորագրության պես իմ մականունը պատվիրեմ։  Շատ եմ ուզում։


ինչի՞ չէ, ասա տեսնեմ, ի՞նչ կենդանիներով էս ուզում ու ինչ եմ գրելու:

----------


## WArmanW

Արփինե՞, էս ի՞նչ կարգին ծրագիր էս տվել, դե տես էտ ծրագրի մեջ ինչ էր պաղկված:


Հ.Գ. բայց մի քիչ դժվարա դրանով նկարելը, մանավանդ որ իմ մատիտի գնալու վախտնա:

----------


## Enipra

> Արփինե՞, էս ի՞նչ կարգին ծրագիր էս տվել, դե տես էտ ծրագրի մեջ ինչ էր պաղկված:
> 
> Հ.Գ. բայց մի քիչ դժվարա դրանով նկարելը, մանավանդ որ իմ մատիտի գնալու վախտնա:


Լավն ա շատ!  :Wink: 
Հլը ո~ւր ես... Մի ամբողջ ջունգլի ա խորքերում պախկված, լիքը մուլտֆիլմերի ու երևակայական չլսված-չտեսնված հերոսներ  :LOL:  Ման արի, լաաավ ման արի..  :LOL: 

Հա, համաձայն եմ, դժվար ա, մանավանդ փոքր tablet-ով /մերը կարծեմ նույնից են/ մանր բաներ ընդհանրապես չի լինում նկարել  :Sad:

----------


## WArmanW

Էս մեկը հեչ դուրս չի գալիս, ուղղակի շատա խնդրել: Ասեց քեռու տղենա

----------


## Enipra

> Էս մեկը *հեչ դուրս չի գալիս,* ուղղակի շատա խնդրել: Ասեց քեռու տղենա


Շատ իզուր, շատ էլ լավ է ստացվել, էն էլ սենց դժվար ռակուրսից  :Wink:  Առավոտից էս խեղճ կովին ե՞ս տարբեր կողմերից նկարում, նենց լավ դեմքի արտահայտություն ունի, ոնց որ ասի` «Ո~ւֆ, Արման, իմ հալ, քո հավես... դե սպանեցիր, թողեցիր էլի... մնացել էր մենակ էդ կողմից նկարեիր ու պրծ...»  :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

Մի հատ շաաաատ լավ գիրք ունեմ: Մեջը ոսկոռներով բացատրումա ոնց ճիշտ նկարես: Հլը որ դրանով եմ առաջնորդվում:

----------


## Hripsimee

Ապրես շատ լավ  նկարներ են: :Smile:  
  Որ շատ  խնդրեմ ինձ  համար մի հատ փոքրիկ ու տխուր ճուտիկ կնկարես?Անպայման թող աչքերի մեջ թախիծ լինի,ինքն էլ մի տեսակ կծկված: :Love:

----------


## WArmanW

Էլի չե՞ս կոնկրետացնի տվյալները: :Think:

----------


## Hripsimee

Էլ ինչ կոնկրետացնեմ?
  Լավ կլիներ,որ ինքը մի տեսակ փափուկ,սիրուն ,բայց  անպաշտպան լիներ,մի տեսակ անպաշտպան գեղեցկության նման:Լավ կլիներ,որ նայեր դիմացի լճակին, ու այն  արտացոլոր նրա բարի,տխուր աչքերը:Չէի ուզի,որ իմ  ճուտիկը էն Դիսնեյի մուլտիկների ճուտերի ու սագերի նման ինքնահավան ու երես առած տեսք  ունենար:Ինքը  բանաստեղծ ճուտիկա :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

Ժողովուրդ այսուհետ նկարներս կարող եք դիտել Նաիրի կին..... թուուուու..... հայկական կայքերից:


Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Էլ ինչ կոնկրետացնեմ?
>   Լավ կլիներ,որ ինքը մի տեսակ փափուկ,սիրուն ,բայց  անպաշտպան լիներ,մի տեսակ անպաշտպան գեղեցկության նման:Լավ կլիներ,որ նայեր դիմացի լճակին, ու այն  արտացոլոր նրա բարի,տխուր աչքերը:Չէի ուզի,որ իմ  ճուտիկը էն Դիսնեյի մուլտիկների ճուտերի ու սագերի նման ինքնահավան ու երես առած տեսք  ունենար:Ինքը  բանաստեղծ ճուտիկա


այ էս ուրիշ բան, կնկարեմ:

----------


## WArmanW

Hripsimee հազար ներեղություն քիչ եմ աշխատել վրեն: Հուսով եմ կբավարարի

----------


## Hripsimee

> Hripsimee հազար ներեղություն քիչ եմ աշխատել վրեն: Հուսով եմ կբավարարի


Ապրես,շատ լավն էր: :Smile: 
Իսկապես շատ տաղանդավոր նկարիչ ես :Smile: 
Իմ մտածած ճուտիկին նման էր,բացառությամբ չափսերի,իմ պոետ ճուտիկը նիհարա...
Համենայն դեպս,շատ շնորհակալ եմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ինչի՞ չէ, ասա տեսնեմ, ի՞նչ կենդանիներով էս ուզում ու ինչ եմ գրելու:


Դե, մականունս եմ ուզում տենց մուլտիկային ձևով, ոնց որ քոնն ու Werewulf–ինը։ Ինձ համար էլ նկարի *«Ուլուանա»* բառը, հա՞։  :Wink:  Տես, եթե հայերեն տառերով դժվար է (դե, հայերեն տառերը կլորիկության պակաս ունեն մի տեսակ  :Jpit:  գուցե լավ չստացվի, չգիտեմ), էդ դեպքում անգլերեն տառերով նկարի՝ *"Uluana"*։ Բայց ցանկալի է, որ հայերեն լինի։ Կենդանիներից ցանկալի է մեջը լինեն ձի, փղիկ, շուն, նապաստակ, եղնիկ, սկյուռիկ։ Տես՝ ոնց հարմար լինի։ Ցանկալի է, որ չլինեն կատու, աղվես։  :LOL:  Ու ընդհանուր առմամբ տառերը թմբլո տեսք ունենան։  :Rolleyes:  Մնացածը՝ քո հայեցողությամբ։  :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

Ուլուանա, սաղ պարզա, վաղը կփորձեմ:

----------


## WArmanW

Ուլուանա ընդունի:

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## Բարեկամ

Վուույ..........  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Մանոն

Ինչ լավ ես նկարում, Արման ջան, և՛ հավեսով, և՛ հումորով…Վերը ինչ-որ մեկը նշել էր, որ լավ անիմացիա նկարող կլինես, համամիտ եմ իր հետ: Ափսոս, վաղուց չեմ եղել ակումբում և ուշացած եմ գրառում անում: Վերջապես այս բաժնում՝ թարմ թեմա, կեցցես…  :Smile: 
ՈՒ մի խնդրանք…  :Blush: …Եթե ժամանակ ունենաս, ինձ համար մի եղնիկ նկարիր հա՞… հրեշտակի պես անմեղ աչքերով՝ երազկոտ ու երկա՜ր-երկա՜ր թարթիչներով: 
P.S. Միայն ավատարիդ մոտ նշված կարգավիճակիդ հետ համամիտ չեմ: Արվեստի մարդը՝ այն էլ անիմալիստ, չի կարող դաժան լինել… :Love:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա ընդունի:


Շնորհակալ եմ, Արման ջան։  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ՈՒ մի խնդրանք… …Եթե ժամանակ ունենաս, ինձ համար մի եղնիկ նկարիր հա՞… հրեշտակի պես անմեղ աչքերով՝ երազկոտ ու երկա՜ր-երկա՜ր թարթիչներով:


Ավելացում.
Ու անպայման,որ էտ եղնիկը նայի իր մելանխոլիկ աչքերով մեր վրա ու ոնց-որ ասի << Մի խփի,մի խփի>> :LOL: 
Լավ,սա որպես կատակ,իսկ եթե ավելի լուրջ կցանկանայի ,որ նկարեիր մի նկար,որի մեջ պտկերված լիներ գոռոզամիտ կատու`երկար բեղերով,որը իշխանության է եկել մի շատ փոքր շան վրա:  :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

Անպայման կնկարեմ, ես կատու շաատ եմ սիրում:

----------


## WArmanW

Վահիկ ընդունի:


Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց


Էս էլ հայկական կայքից:

----------


## Dayana

Արման, իմ կենդանուն էլ կնկարե՞ս  :Blush: 
Ինքը թեփուկներով ծածկված շուն է, որի ետին ոտքերը շան ոտ են, իսկ դիմացինները կոկորդիլոսի թաթեր, ունի կոկորդիլոսի փոչ, վիզը մի քիչ երկարավուն ու աքլորի վզի նման փետրավոր, ունի արծվի կտուց, գայլի ատամներ ու արծվի նման դուրս եկած աչքեր, պոչն էլ մի քիչ երկարավուն ու փշոտ ։

Էս ինչ անդուր կենդանի ստացվեց չէ՞  :Blush:  փոքր ժամանակ երազիս էի տեսնում  :Sad:

----------


## Մանոն

> Ավելացում.
> Ու անպայման,որ էտ եղնիկը նայի իր մելանխոլիկ աչքերով մեր վրա ու ոնց-որ ասի << Մի խփի,մի խփի>>


Դե եթե ուզածս էշ լիներ՝ կատակդ գուցե տեղին լիներ, բայց եղնիկին կարելի է սիրել միայն:

----------


## WArmanW

> Էս ինչ անդուր կենդանի ստացվեց չէ՞  փոքր ժամանակ երազիս էի տեսնում


Կներես, բայց իսկականից կենդանին անդուրա, չեմ ուզում իրան նկարել:

----------


## Dayana

> Կներես, բայց իսկականից կենդանին անդուրա, չեմ ուզում իրան նկարել:


 :LOL:  տենց էլ գիտեի  :LOL:  
ամեն դեպքում շնորհակալ եմ  :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Վահիկ ընդունի:
> 
> 
> Ավելացվել է 7 րոպե անց
> 
> 
> Էս էլ հայկական կայքից:


Մերսի շատ-շատ,լավն էր




> Դե եթե ուզածս էշ լիներ՝ կատակդ գուցե տեղին լիներ, բայց եղնիկին կարելի է սիրել միայն:


32 Ատամից էի մեջբերել :Wink: 
Երևի չես նայել :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

Manon ընդունի: //կներես մի հատ չեմ նկարել 3 հատ ստացվեց: Սկզբից մեկին նկարում էի հետո տեսա, որ նրա կողքին էլի կան, ո՞նց կարող էի անտեսել նրանց:


Հ.Գ.  Ոնց որ Բեմբին լինի, սկզբից լռիվ ուրիշ ձևի էին, հետո եմ փոխել, հա իմիջիայլոց եղնիկները շաաատ հետաքրքիր ոսկորներ ունեն՝ իրանց մոտ լավա արտահայտված:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Manon ընդունի: //կներես մի հատ չեմ նկարել 3 հատ ստացվեց: Սկզբից մեկին նկարում էի հետո տեսա, որ նրա կողքին էլի կան, ո՞նց կարող էի անտեսել նրանց:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ.  Ոնց որ Բեմբին լինի, սկզբից լռիվ ուրիշ ձևի էին, հետո եմ փոխել, հա իմիջիայլոց եղնիկները շաաատ հետաքրքիր ոսկորներ ունեն՝ իրանց մոտ լավա արտահայտված:


Վույ, ինչ մռութ են եղնիկները։  :Love:

----------


## Selene

> Հ.Գ.  Ոնց որ Բեմբին լինի


Վայ, ես մինչ քո գրածը կարդալը, հենց նկարը նայելուց դա մտածեցի առաջինը :Love:

----------


## Երկնային

_շատ կյանքիկ եղնիկներ են…
ապրես…_

----------


## Enipra

Ուհու... շատ սիրունիկ են, հատկապես էն ձախ կողմինը  :Love: 

Հ.Գ. Հենց նոր, գրելուցս հետո ուշադրություն դարձրեցի վերջին 4 գրառումների սմայլիկներին /իմ էլ հաշված/  :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

> Հ.Գ. Հենց նոր, գրելուցս հետո ուշադրություն դարձրեցի վերջին 4 գրառումների սմայլիկներին /իմ էլ հաշված/


Դե ես էլ հո իմ նկարածներին չէի դնելու :Love:

----------


## Մանոն

> Manon ընդունի: //կներես մի հատ չեմ նկարել 3 հատ ստացվեց: Սկզբից մեկին նկարում էի հետո տեսա, որ նրա կողքին էլի կան, ո՞նց կարող էի անտեսել նրանց:
> 
> Հ.Գ.  Ոնց որ Բեմբին լինի, սկզբից լռիվ ուրիշ ձևի էին, հետո եմ փոխել, հա իմիջիայլոց եղնիկները շաաատ հետաքրքիր ոսկորներ ունեն՝ իրանց մոտ լավա արտահայտված:


Շնորհակալ եմ Արման ջան, շատ հավանեցի, մանավանդ ձախ կողմում կանգնած եղնիկը, հենց այդպիսին էլ պատկերացնում էի: 
Դարան մտած լուսանն էլ վատը չէ, ու երևի թե իմաստն այն է, որ որքան էլ որ ես երազեմ միայն բարու մասին՝ միևնույն է, բարու կողքին միշտ էլ զուգահեռվում է չարը… :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

> Դարան մտած լուսանն էլ վատը չէ, ու երևի թե իմաստն այն է, որ որքան էլ որ ես երազեմ միայն բարու մասին՝ միևնույն է, բարու կողքին միշտ էլ զուգահեռվում է չարը…





Էտ լուսան չի, էտ սիամական կատուա ու իրան ոչ մեկ էլ չէր թողնի, որ նեղացնի եղնիկներին: Համել թուղթ չունեի դրա համարա ինքը էդտեղ :LOL: :

----------


## Երկնային

_հիմա կասես, աշխարը աշխարհով, Երկնայինն էլ իրա թրթեռնիկներով 

Արման, այ Արման… ուզում եմ սիրու~ն թիթեռնիկ նկարես, թևերին էլ երկար թարթիչներով տխուր հայացքով աղջկա աչքեր լինեն…ամեն թևին մի աչք էլի… կարա՞ս_

----------


## WArmanW

> _հիմա կասես, աշխարը աշխարհով, Երկնայինն էլ իրա թրթեռնիկներով_ 
> 
> _Արման, այ Արման… ուզում եմ սիրու~ն թիթեռնիկ նկարես, թևերին էլ երկար թարթիչներով տխուր հայացքով աղջկա աչքեր լինեն…ամեն թևին մի աչք էլի… կարա՞ս_


Դե հա կարամ ինչի չեմ կարա: Ուղղակի ես այդպես էլ չգտա քո շնորհակալությունները պատվիրածդ վերջին թիթեռնիկանման կենդանու համար :Sad: : Կներես, բայց ես վախում եմ այս թիթեռնիկին նկարելուց հետո, դու ինձ կրկին շնորհակալություն չհայտնես:

----------


## Երկնային

> Դե հա կարամ ինչի չեմ կարա: Ուղղակի ես այդպես էլ չգտա քո շնորհակալությունները պատվիրածդ վերջին թիթեռնիկանման կենդանու համար: Կներես, բայց ես վախում եմ այս թիթեռնիկին նկարելուց հետո, դու ինձ կրկին շնորհակալություն չհայտնես:


_Վայ Արման ջան, շատ լավն էր նկարածդ… իրոք դուրս եկավ, թե չէ էլի չէի ուզի… 
ուղղակի էնքան շատ են նկարածներդ, բոլորն էլ շատ լավն են, չեմ կարող ամեն մեկի մասին առանձին-առանձին արտահայտվել…_

----------


## Մանե

Կարելի ա ես էլ մի բան խնդրեմ :Blush: 
Կլինի՞ մի հատ մեծ աչքերով մուկիկ նկարեք, որի քունը հոգնածությունից տանում ա :Smile: 
Բայց աչքերը լավ արտահայտիչ լինի,հա՞ :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Կարելի ա ես էլ մի բան խնդրեմ
> Կլինի՞ մի հատ մեծ աչքերով մուկիկ նկարեք, որի քունը հոգնածությունից տանում ա
> Բայց աչքերը լավ արտահայտիչ լինի,հա՞


Իհարկե կնկարեմ, իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ավելի մանրամասնել հերոսիկիդ:

----------


## Մանե

> Իհարկե կնկարեմ, իսկ կարո՞ղ ես ավելի մանրամասնել հերոսիկիդ:


Դե ինքը պուճուրիկ մուկիկ ա, մարմնի համեմատ մի քիչ մեծ ականջներով,մեեեեծ բայց շաատ սիրուն աչքերով, աչքերի հոգնած արտահայտությամբ/չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց ա նկարվելու էդ արտահայտությունը/,կողքն էլ գրքեր թափած :Smile:  էլի մանրամասներ պե՞տք են :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Դե ինքը պուճուրիկ մուկիկ ա, մարմնի համեմատ մի քիչ մեծ ականջներով,մեեեեծ բայց շաատ սիրուն աչքերով, աչքերի հոգնած արտահայտությամբ/չեմ պատկերացնում ոնց ա նկարվելու էդ արտահայտությունը/,կողքն էլ գրքեր թափած էլի մանրամասներ պե՞տք են


Երևի մի հատ ել մոմ, չէ՞: Իսկ շորիկներ լինելու՞ա հագը:

----------


## Մանե

> Երևի մի հատ ել մոմ, չէ՞: Իսկ շորիկներ լինելու՞ա հագը:


Հա :Smile: 
Շորիկներ էլ թող լինի, բայց քո ճաշակով, հա՞ :Smile:  էդ չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Հա
> Շորիկներ էլ թող լինի, բայց քո ճաշակով, հա՞ էդ չեմ կարա նկարագրեմ


_Ման, ընդհանուր նկարագրությունից գիտե՞ս ոնց պատկերացրեցի շորիկները…  ուրեմն կապույտ գույնի կամբինզոն հագը, ու գազարագույն ու կարմիրով գծավոր գուլպաներ, մեկ էլ կենդաններով չստիկներ, ասենք կապիկի մռութով_

----------


## Մանե

> _Ման, ընդհանուր նկարագրությունից գիտե՞ս ոնց պատկերացրեցի շորիկները…  ուրեմն կապույտ գույնի կամբինզոն հագը, ու գազարագույն ու կարմիրով գծավոր գուլպաներ, մեկ էլ կենդաններով չստիկներ, ասենք կապիկի մռութով_


Գուլպաների ու չստիկների հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ավելի լավ ա չստիկների դունչը մի հատ վախեցած կատու լինի :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Գուլպաների ու չստիկների հետ համամիտ եմ, բայց ավելի լավ ա չստիկների դունչը մի հատ վախեցած կատու լինի


Հաստատ կնկարեմ, ու լավնա լինելու :Hands Up: : Հենց հիմա կանցնեմ գործի, բայց վաղը նոր կգցեմ :Ok: :

----------


## Մանե

> Հաստատ կնկարեմ, ու լավնա լինելու: Հենց հիմա կանցնեմ գործի, բայց վաղը նոր կգցեմ:


Օկ, նախապես մերսի :Smile:  Մի հատ էլ նկարը տեսնելուց հետո :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

Մաաանե, նկարը ստացվելա, շաատ լավնա, լիքը խնդացել եմ մինչև ավարտել եմ, վաղը կուղարկեմ, :Ok: ՞:

----------


## WArmanW

Մանե ընդունի:

----------


## WArmanW

Ես նոր, մի քանի հոգու հարցուփորձ անելուց հետո, հասկացա, որ նկարս էնքան էլ հասկանալի չի: Հիմա բացատրում եմ:
մուկ պապան երեխաների խաթրից դուրս չգալու համար  ամեն երեկո բարձացնում է այս գերծանր ծանրաձողը, ինչա թե երեխաները մրցեն, թե արդյոք պապաի ընկնելու ժամանակ՝ պապան էլ դե հաստատ ընկնումա, նրանցից ով է ավելի բարձր գտնվելու: 
սովորաբար հոր ընկնելուց ծանրաձողը թեքվում է: 
Էտա հիմա պապան էլ համոզումա աղջկան՝ որ նա թույլ տա հորը այսօր ուղղակի քնի առանձ էս ամեն ինչի: Իսկ աղջիկն էլ իր հերթին հորը հագցրել է կարմիր գուլպաներ, պոչին էլ կապել է էտ զիբիլը... ի՞նչ էր անունը է... ու հեչ էլ չէր պատրաստվում հրաժարվել այդ հաճույքից:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Ես նոր, մի քանի հոգու հարցուփորձ անելուց հետո, հասկացա, որ նկարս էնքան էլ հասկանալի չի: Հիմա բացատրում եմ:
> մուկ պապան երեխաների խաթրից դուրս չգալու համար  ամեն երեկո բարձացնում է այս գերծանր ծանրաձողը, ինչա թե երեխաները մրցեն, թե արդյոք պապաի ընկնելու ժամանակ՝ պապան էլ դե հաստատ ընկնումա, նրանցից ով է ավելի բարձր գտնվելու: 
> սովորաբար հոր ընկնելուց ծանրաձողը թեքվում է: 
> Էտա հիմա պապան էլ համոզումա աղջկան՝ որ նա թույլ տա հորը այսօր ուղղակի քնի առանձ էս ամեն ինչի: Իսկ աղջիկն էլ իր հերթին հորը հագցրել է կարմիր գուլպաներ, պոչին էլ կապել է էտ զիբիլը... ի՞նչ էր անունը է... ու հեչ էլ չէր պատրաստվում հրաժարվել այդ հաճույքից:


Երևակայություն ունես, աշխարհը չունի  :LOL: 

Բայց ճիշտն ասած ես գրեթե նույն ձևի էի հասկացել նկարը  :Smile:

----------


## Մանե

> Մանե ընդունի:


Մեռա :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Ապրես շատ-շատ :Wink:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Բա գուլպաները վերջն են :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## Երկնային

> _հիմա կասես, աշխարը աշխարհով, Երկնայինն էլ իրա թրթեռնիկներով 
> 
> Արման, այ Արման… ուզում եմ սիրու~ն թիթեռնիկ նկարես, թևերին էլ երկար թարթիչներով տխուր հայացքով աղջկա աչքեր լինեն…ամեն թևին մի աչք էլի… կարա՞ս_


 :Blush:   :Not I:

----------


## WArmanW

> 


 :Yes:

----------


## WArmanW

Համոզված եմ, էս չէիր սպասում, բայց մուլտյաշկա ավելի եմ սիրում:

----------


## Երկնային

> Համոզված եմ, էս չէիր սպասում, բայց մուլտյաշկա ավելի եմ սիրում:


_ապրեեեես… 
սենցը չէի պատկերացնում, բայց շատ մռութն ա…_

----------


## WArmanW

> _ապրեեեես… 
> սենցը չէի պատկերացնում, բայց շատ մռութն ա…_


Իսկապես սիրտս հանգստացավ, արդեն մտածում էի էլի _ապրեեեես..._ չես ասի: Մյուս անգամ ավելի լավ եմ նկարելու:

Հ.Գ. ուղղակի թիթեռներ չեմ սիրում:

----------


## Երկնային

> Իսկապես սիրտս հանգստացավ, արդեն մտածում էի էլի _ապրեեեես..._ չես ասի: Մյուս անգամ ավելի լավ եմ նկարելու:
> 
> Հ.Գ. ուղղակի թիթեռներ չեմ սիրում:


_լավ, մյուս անգամ ուրիշ կենդանի կուզեմ… _

----------


## Արամ

Արման ախպեր մի բան խնդրեմ, ախպերս կարաս ոնց որ Ուլուանայինես գրել մի հատ հենց հավայի ժամանակ ունենաս Արամ գրես, հենց ժամանակ ունենաս… մերսի

----------


## WArmanW

> _լավ, մյուս անգամ ուրիշ կենդանի կուզեմ… _


 :Hands Up: 



Հ.Գ. Հա, ժողովուրդ ջան ավելի հարուստ ներկայացրեք մերոնց:

----------


## Selene

Արման, կլինի չէ՞, որ ես էլ մի հատիկ նկար ուզեմ :Blush:  :Smile: 
Ուրեմն ուզում եմ շունիկ՝ միջին չափի կամ մի քիչ պուճուրիկ, խելացի, բարի ու մի քիչ էլ խեղճ աչուկներով, բայց ոչ տխուր լինի էլի դեմքի արտահայտությունը,  դեմքը կլորիկ, ինքը մի քիչ նենց համովիկ փամփլիկ, մնացածն էլ դու ոնց կպատկերացնես :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Արման, կլինի չէ՞, որ ես էլ մի հատիկ նկար ուզեմ
> Ուրեմն ուզում եմ շունիկ՝ միջին չափի կամ մի քիչ պուճուրիկ, խելացի, բարի ու մի քիչ էլ խեղճ աչուկներով, *բայց ոչ տխուր լինի էլի դեմքի արտահայտությունը*,  դեմքը կլորիկ, ինքը մի քիչ նենց համովիկ փամփլիկ, մնացածն էլ դու ոնց կպատկերացնես


Ուրա՞խ: :Think:

----------


## Selene

> Ուրա՞խ:


Չգիտեմ` դա ուրախ կկոչվի էս դեպքում թե չէ, բայց չեմ ուզում, որ նկարագրածիս համաձայն տխուր լինեն աչուկները, դե որ գրել էի մի քիչ խեղճ աչուկներով, հենց դա նկատի ունեմ էլի :Wink: 
Լավ, թող բարի, խեղճ ու ժպտուն աչուկներ ունենա :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

> Չգիտեմ` դա ուրախ կկոչվի էս դեպքում թե չէ, բայց չեմ ուզում, որ նկարագրածիս համաձայն տխուր լինեն աչուկները, դե որ գրել էի մի քիչ խեղճ աչուկներով, հենց դա նկատի ունեմ էլի
> Լավ, թող բարի, խեղճ ու ժպտուն աչուկներ ունենա


ok. վաղը կնկարեմ, ու կգցեմ:

----------


## WArmanW

> Արման, կլինի չէ՞, որ ես էլ մի հատիկ նկար ուզեմ
> Ուրեմն ուզում եմ շունիկ՝ միջին չափի կամ մի քիչ պուճուրիկ, խելացի, բարի ու մի քիչ էլ խեղճ աչուկներով, բայց ոչ տխուր լինի էլի դեմքի արտահայտությունը,  դեմքը կլորիկ, ինքը մի քիչ նենց համովիկ փամփլիկ, մնացածն էլ դու ոնց կպատկերացնես

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## Ուլուանա

> 


Ինձ ամենաշատն էս մեկը դուր եկավ։  :Love:  Դեմք ա։  :Smile:

----------


## Selene

Երեք շունիկներն էլ շատ-շատ լավն էին, բայց առաջինը հենց այն էր, ինչ ուզում էի :Love: 
Անչափ շնորհակալ եմ, Արման ջան :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

Մերոնցից Շնորհակաաա՜լ են :Yahoo: : Ուրախ եմ որ  :Jpit:  մնացիք շունիկներից: Ես ձեզ :Love: :

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## Երվանդ

Իմ գայլը գրիր սառուցին էլի :Sad:

----------


## WArmanW

> Իմ գայլը գրիր սառուցին էլի


Ընգեր գրեցի, բայց մինչև հիմա մտքումսա:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ընգեր գրեցի, բայց մինչև հիմա մտքումսա:


Լավա որ մտքումդա, մեկել տեսար ու մուսատ եկավ գայլիս սառուցից տեղափոխիր թղթին :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Արման այ Արման իմ ավատարի նկարից կարաս իրագործե՞ս :Blush:  :Love:

----------


## WArmanW

> Լավա որ մտքումդա, մեկել տեսար ու մուսատ եկավ գայլիս սառուցից տեղափոխիր թղթին


Ըհն... ուղղակի վախում եմ գայլին վատ նկարեմ, շատ եմ սիրում գայլ:




> Արման այ Արման իմ ավատարի նկարից կարաս իրագործե՞ս


հենց նույնի՞ց :Shok:

----------


## Երկնային

_Շունիկները… 
խոսքեր չկան…_

----------


## WArmanW

Ապսոս սմայլիկներից ոչ մեկ չի խոնարհվում, թե չե մի քանի հատ կտեղադրեի:


Հ.Գ.  ժող, իսկ սմայլիկները ոնց են խոնարհվում: Չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել:

----------


## isoedo

Արմ ջան չեմ ջոգում ստե մենակ դու ես ԿԱՐԳԻՆ նկարում, թե ուրիշներել կան?

----------


## WArmanW

> Արմ ջան չեմ ջոգում ստե մենակ դու ես ԿԱՐԳԻՆ նկարում, թե ուրիշներել կան?


Թաքնված տաղանդներ լիքը կան: Ալարկոտներն էլ հետ չեն մնում:



Գտեք 1 տարբերություն: :Lol2:

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## WArmanW

Gayane ընդունի:

-Գիտե՞ս գառնուկ, իմ մայրիկն ինձ ասել է, որ ես ծնվել եմ Խոյի համաստեղության տակ: Սակայն, ես չգիտեմ թե դա ինչ է նշանակում, գուցե օգնե՞ս ինձ, վերջիվերջո դու իմ փոքրիկ խոյն ես: Այո այո... իմ մայրիկը ինձ շատ է սիրում և նրա անունը Գայանե է: Լավ գառնուկ ես կհարցնեմ իրենից:

----------


## WArmanW

Ժողովուուուրդ, վերևիս գրառման մեջ նկար կա՞, իմ մոտ սաղ ավիրվածա, եթե չկա ասեք դնեմ:
Լավ դե հեսա վերևի գրառման նկարը:

----------


## Երկնային

_լավն ա…_

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## ivy

Արման, ինձ համար կնկարե՞ս մի նիհարիկ աղջիկ բեգեմոտ` հյուծված, հալումաշ եղած, տեսքից ընկած: Կողքին էլ իր տեղը-տեղին թմբլ մաման ասում է` այ աղջիկ ջան, հերիքա դիետա պահես, մի բան կեր, սա էլ թե` չէ, մամ, պոչս դեռ լավ չի բարակել:

----------


## WArmanW

> Արման, ինձ համար կնկարե՞ս մի նիհարիկ աղջիկ բեգեմոտ` հյուծված, հալումաշ եղած, տեսքից ընկած: Կողքին էլ իր տեղը-տեղին թմբլ մաման ասում է` այ աղջիկ ջան, հերիքա դիետա պահես, մի բան կեր, սա էլ թե` չէ, մամ, պոչս դեռ լավ չի բարակել:


 :Yes: , Ոնց հասկացա արդեն մեծ աղջիկա էտ բեգեմոտը, հա՞: Հագը ինչա՞:

----------


## WArmanW

Դե լավ :Cool: , ուրեմն իմ ճաշակով կհագցնեմ :Hands Up: :

----------


## ivy

> Դե լավ, ուրեմն իմ ճաշակով կհագցնեմ:


Հա, քո ճաշակով հագցրու, օրիորդա իմ բեգեմոտիկը, շատ հյուծված, հալ ու մաշ եղած...

----------


## WArmanW

ivy ընդունի:


Հայկական սեռվեռ

----------


## ivy

> ivy ընդունի:
> 
> 
> Հայկական սեռվեռ


Վայ ինչ լավնա, բայց պոչն իսկապես դեռ հաստա  :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

:Yes: , Լավ էլ մինիածյուռնի օրիորդա չէ՞, ստեղ լիներ, մի քիչ պոչից քաշքշեի:

----------


## Դեկադա

Անչափ  շնորհակալ   եմ... :Smile:    WArman W:Իրականությանը   ահագին  մոտիկ  նկար  է  ստացվել  և  ամենակարևորը  շնորհակալություն   է   ասում  իմ   աղջնակը` Մանեն,  որին  դու   նկարել   ես: :Hands Up:

----------


## WArmanW

Միշտ պատրաստ եմ երեխաների համար ստեղծագործել:

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## Belle

_Շատ սիրուն շարք է, նկարները շատ հավանեցի 
մի օր էլ ինձ համար կնկարե՞ս _

----------


## WArmanW

> _Շատ սիրուն շարք է, նկարները շատ հավանեցի 
> մի օր էլ ինձ համար կնկարե՞ս _


Կնկարեմ մենակ, աշխատի ուզածդ նկարը սրտովս լինի, որ ավելի լավ ստացվի: Երբ զոռով եմ նկարում, տխմար բանա ստացվում:

----------


## Belle

> Կնկարեմ մենակ, աշխատի ուզածդ նկարը սրտովս լինի, որ ավելի լավ ստացվի: Երբ զոռով եմ նկարում, տխմար բանա ստացվում:


_դե քո սրտով մի հատ նկարի, ու անհուը դիր Բելլ_ 
_մենակ մեղու չնկարես_

----------


## WArmanW

Նետ, համաձայն չեմ, դու ասա, ինձ քո երևակայություննա հետաքրք:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ivy ընդունի:
> 
> 
> Հայկական սեռվեռ


վայ, տիպիկ անորեկսիկ ա  :Shok:  նույնիսկ հայացքը…

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## Belle

> Նետ, համաձայն չեմ, դու ասա, ինձ քո երևակայություննա հետաքրք:


_ես էլ գիտեմ նկարն արդեն պատրաստա 
լավ, կմտածեմ 
բայց շունիկ պիտի լինի, ուղղակի կմտածեմ, ինչ ձև _ 

Ավելացվել է 34 վայրկյան անց



> 


_շատ լավն է_

----------


## WArmanW

> _ես էլ գիտեմ նկարն արդեն պատրաստա 
> լավ, կմտածեմ 
> բայց շունիկ պիտի լինի, ուղղակի կմտածեմ, ինչ ձև _


Տենց էլ գիտեի, կմտացես նաև թե որտեղա ինքը և ինչա անում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 


Վույ, ինչ դեմքն են։  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Վույ, ինչ դեմքն են։


Աաաաապրի Ուլուանան :Hands Up: :

----------


## WArmanW

Մերոնք էկան բռնեք:

----------


## Belle

> Մերոնք էկան բռնեք:


_վայ ես ինչ հրաշք արջուկաաա _

----------


## W_girl_W

> Մերոնք էկան բռնեք:


*Շատ լավն է    Մի օր ինձ էլ չէ կնկարես ?  *

----------


## WArmanW

Ապրի... ապրի W_gilr_W-ը:
Ինչ իմացար, որ նկարելու եմ: Չլնի՞ ես եմ քեզ ասել:

----------


## Արամ

Արմ Նկարելը քո Մասնագիտությունն է թե հոբբին՞

----------


## WArmanW

> Արմ Նկարելը քո Մասնագիտությունն է թե հոբբին՞


Արամ ջան մասնագիտությունով ռադիոտեխնիկ եմ, հոբբիսա:

----------


## Selene

> Մերոնք էկան բռնեք:


Վա՜յ, ինչ զանազան-զարամանազան են մերոնք  :Rolleyes:  :Smile:

----------


## Արշակ

WArmanW, ivy–ի հեքիաթից էս կադրը հիշո՞ւմ ես.



> Գյուղի մեջտեղում կանգնած է վիշապիկը, հագին` Արմանի պիջակ, վզին բարալիկ փոխկապ, գլխին էլ թիթիզ սև ցիլինդր, կողքին` մեծ դինակիմներով մագ, որի միջից Ջո Կոկեռն է բացատրում, թե որ շորը հանել, որը թողնել.
> - Բեյբի, թեյք օֆ յոր քոթ... ռիըլ սլոու... յու քեն լիվ յոր հեթ օն... յու քեն լիվ յոր հեթ օն...
> Ու Վիշապիկն էլ տակը հո չի կոտրում իրեն, էլ դու սուս: Ցիլոն էլ մի ձեռքով բռնել է, 
> մյուս ձեռքն էլ դրել է թմբլ բդիկին, որ ավելի ջիգյարով ջարդրտի: Գյուղի մարդիկ էլ` ահել-ջահել, մոռացած, որ վիշապներից պետք է փախչել, դուրս են եկել տներից ու ծափ են տալիս, ուրախանում, իրենք էլ իրենց կոտրտում:


Ուզում եմ նկարես։ :Blush: ։ Պիտի որ հավես ստացվի  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

Նկարել շատ եմ ուզում, հատկապես կադրեր ivy–ի հեքիաթներից, ուղղակի էս քանի օրս կարգին զբաղված եմ... բայց վաղը մի հատ կփորձեմ ստացվեց ստացվեց կդնեմ թեմաի մեջ:

----------


## Belle

_էն որ.. շունիկ էի ուզում.. սովորական.. առանց շորերի.. բարի մեծ աչքերով.. բայց ինքը փոքրոտ.. եթե Կառլոնի մեջի շունիին հիշում ես.. նրա նման համովիկ.. 
իհարկե, երբ ժամանակ ունենես.. _

----------


## WArmanW

ֆսյոոո՜... Վիշապիկներին նկարեցի, որ սքան անեմ ու գցեմ մեջը, կարա՞ք չէ ivy-ի հեքիաթի մեջ դնել //շատ եմ է ուզում.. այ էսքան :Hands Up: ...

----------


## WArmanW

Էկավ Վիշապիկը, բռնեք...
Ճիշտա շորեր տեմց էլ չհագցրեցի, բայց դե էլի լյավնա...


P.S. 
_-__-_
 Աաարփ... էղավ... դզզեց... ապրես !

----------


## Enipra

> Էկավ Վիշապիկը, բռնեք...


Ինչ էլ շատ են վիշապիկները  :LOL:  Մուլտիկի նման, կադր-կադր: Բայց շաաաատ սիրուն են ստացվել բոլորն էլ, ապրես  :Wink: 




> P.S. 
> _-__-_
>  Աաարփ... էղավ... դզզեց... ապրես !


Խնդրեմ  :Smile:  Նախավերջինը դեմք ա  :LOL:

----------


## ivy

> Էկավ Վիշապիկը, բռնեք...
> Ճիշտա շորեր տեմց էլ չհագցրեցի, բայց դե էլի լյավնա...


Վույ աման, էն ում մռութ Վիշապիկներն են:  :Jpit:  
Շաաա~ատ լավն են:  :Hands Up: 
Իսկ էն ո՞ւմ մեծ գլուխնա նկարի վերևում:  :Smile:

----------


## Երկնային

> Էկավ Վիշապիկը, բռնեք...
> Ճիշտա շորեր տեմց էլ չհագցրեցի, բայց դե էլի լյավնա...


_մռութ են…_

----------


## WArmanW

> Վույ աման, էն ում մռութ Վիշապիկներն են:  
> Շաաա~ատ լավն են: 
> Իսկ էն ո՞ւմ մեծ գլուխնա նկարի վերևում:


Ապրեք: Իսկապես մեծ հաճույքով եմ նկարել, փորձեցի մի քանի կադրով ցույց տամ իմ պատկերացրածը:

Հ.Գ. Էտ գլուխը հեչ անկապա ընգել կադրի մեջ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

Վիշապիկներն իրոք դեմք են։  :Love:   :Hands Up:  Ապրես։  :Smile: 



> Հ.Գ. Էտ գլուխը հեչ անկապա ընգել կադրի մեջ...


Ես էլ որ նոր էի նկարը նայում, դեռ մենակ էդ անկապ գլխի մասն էր բացվել, տեսա, վախեցա..  :Shok:  Մտածում եմ՝ չլինի՞ թե էս դոդոշ գլուխն ա Վիշապիկը...  :Shok:   :Bad:  Արդեն քիչ էր մնում կամ քեզնից հիասթափվեի, կամ Վիշապիկից։  :LOL:  Ախր ես Վիշապիկին հեչ տենց չէի պատկերացնում։  :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

Ժող, էս imageshare.am-ն ինչ եղավ, սաղ նկարներս վարի գնացին, ուրիշ ավելի հուսալի տեղ չգիտեք:

----------


## WArmanW

> Արման ախպեր մի բան խնդրեմ, ախպերս կարաս ոնց որ Ուլուանայինես գրել մի հատ հենց հավայի ժամանակ ունենաս Արամ գրես, հենց ժամանակ ունենաս… մերսի


Արամ ջան ուշացումով, բայց ընդունի:

----------


## Economist

WArmanW ջան կա՞րող ես Էլֆ նկարել :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

Հա, իհարկե, իմ սիրած թեմանա, բայց կարգին մանրամասնի էլֆին, ինձ հետաքրքիրա:
օրինակ բարիա թե չե, աղջիկա թե տղա, ձեռքին զենք կա թե չէ, մի խոսքով ամեն ինչ:

----------


## Economist

Ուզում եմ, որ ինքը լինի աղջիկ՝ շատ բարի, եթերային...
Հ.Գ. Բայց հետո էլ կպնելու եմ, որ տղա էլֆ նկարես :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

> Ուզում եմ, որ ինքը լինի աղջիկ՝ շատ բարի, եթերային...
> Հ.Գ. Բայց հետո էլ կպնելու եմ, որ տղա էլֆ նկարես


Ախր շատ քիչ էր է նկարագրությունդ, չեմ ուզում որ իմ պատկերացումը խառնվի քո էլֆին թե չէ շատ վախենալու բան կստացվի: Նենց որ մտքերդ հավաքի ու մանրամասն նկարագրի իրան՝ դիրքը..., տրամադրությունը...,հագ ու կապը..., տարիքը...:

----------


## Economist

> Ախր շատ քիչ էր է նկարագրությունդ, չեմ ուզում որ իմ պատկերացումը խառնվի քո էլֆին թե չէ շատ վախենալու բան կստացվի: Նենց որ մտքերդ հավաքի ու մանրամասն նկարագրի իրան՝ դիրքը..., տրամադրությունը...,հագ ու կապը..., տարիքը...:


Իմ պատկերացմամբ ինքը 20-25 տարեկան է, ունի կապույտ մեծ աչքեր ու երկար փարթամ մազեր... տրամադրությունը երազկոտ...հագին ունի շատ նուրբ ու թեթև զգեստ/հեթանոսական մոտիվներով/...գտնվում է ինչ-որ հին ամրոցում՝ աստիճանների վրա նստած... :Wink: 
Հ.Գ.Իմ հավեսն էլ եկավ...հենց էսօր ես էլ կնկարեմ իրեն...

----------


## WArmanW

> Իմ պատկերացմամբ ինքը 20-25 տարեկան է, ունի կապույտ մեծ աչքեր ու երկար փարթամ մազեր... տրամադրությունը երազկոտ...հագին ունի շատ նուրբ ու թեթև զգեստ/հեթանոսական մոտիվներով/...գտնվում է ինչ-որ հին ամրոցում՝ աստիճանների վրա նստած...
> Հ.Գ.Իմ հավեսն էլ եկավ...հենց էսօր ես էլ կնկարեմ իրեն...


Դե դու աղջկան նկարի ես էլ տղուն, լա՞վ:

----------


## Economist

> Դե դու աղջկան նկարի ես էլ տղուն, լա՞վ:


Եղավ... :Ok:

----------


## WArmanW

Լավ, ես իմին դնեմ, ճիշտա ինքը էլֆ չի, բայց հենց այս պահին դրա մասին երազումա:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Enipra

> Լավ, ես իմին դնեմ, ճիշտա ինքը էլֆ չի, բայց *հենց այս պահին դրա մասին երազումա*:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  Դեմք ես  :LOL: 
Շատ լավ կերպար ա, խոստումնալից էլֆ կլինի իրենից  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

Մերսի վարկանիշների համար, իմանաի էսքան տալու եք շուտ կդնեի: :Hands Up:

----------


## Economist

> Լավ, ես իմին դնեմ, ճիշտա ինքը էլֆ չի, բայց հենց այս պահին դրա մասին երազումա:


Իմ նկարած էլֆը քո նկարածի հետ չի սազի :Sad: 
Վաղը կդնեմ...Բայց էս բաժնում դնե՞մ...

----------


## WArmanW

> Իմ նկարած էլֆը քո նկարածի հետ չի սազի
> Վաղը կդնեմ...Բայց էս բաժնում դնե՞մ...


Հա անպայման դիր այստեղ:

----------


## WArmanW

Սպեցիֆիկ, էս քեզ:

----------


## Enipra

> 


Էս նկարին որ նայում եմ, չգիտեմ ինչու ներկել-գունավորելս գալիս ա:  :Dntknw:   :Smile: 
Դե չասեմ, թե ինչքան լավ են ստացվել աղվեսիկի հայացքն ու ՊԱՅՈՒՍԱԿԸ ( :LOL: ), աղջնակի հագած-կապածը, կերպարների կանգնած դիրքերը ու մնացած ամեն ինչը:  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Արամ ջան ուշացումով, բայց ընդունի:


 :Hands Up:  :Hands Up:  Բրավո

----------


## WArmanW

> Էս նկարին որ նայում եմ, չգիտեմ ինչու ներկել-գունավորելս գալիս ա:  
> Դե չասեմ, թե ինչքան լավ են ստացվել աղվեսիկի հայացքն ու ՊԱՅՈՒՍԱԿԸ (), աղջնակի հագած-կապածը, կերպարների կանգնած դիրքերը ու մնացած ամեն ինչը:


Արփ, գետը չէր ստացվում, հա մտքովս անցնում էր ներկեի պրցնեի, ուղղակի ներկելու նկար չի, կոնկրետ էս:

Հ.Գ. Վերևում *ծ*-յա, *ց*-ը չի:

----------


## Economist

Կներեք, որ մի քիչ ուշացումով ստացվեց :Blush:  Տանը սկաներ չունեմ :Sad:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

> Կներեք, որ մի քիչ ուշացումով ստացվեց Տանը սկաներ չունեմ


Ուֆֆ... հազիվ տեսա էլֆիդ, լավնա, դեմքը շատ հավես ես արել:

----------


## Economist

Եվս երկու էլֆ :Wink:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Տոմա ջան, էլի նկարի, քո մոտ շատ լավ ա ստացվում  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:


Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:

----------


## Razo

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Ինձ թվումա իրան անտեղի ծեծել են, հալածել. Ու ինքը գտնվումա անորոշ վիճակում ուզումա հասկանա - «Բարի մարդիկ, բայց ինչի՞ համար »

Էս ուղղակի իմ կարծիքնա…  :Ok:

----------


## Արամ

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Ուրեմնս սենց, ինքը Ֆաշիստ պառտիզանա, են ձախ ձեռի մեջ էլ պիստոնա, ինքը սենց խմածա, քաշածա խառնա, ասումա, Արյաաա, եկեք ես ձեր....

----------


## lili-4

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Ուրեմը սենց, ինքը չսերժական է, իրա ներկրած ապրանքները մաքսատանը առգրրաված են, դեռ մի բան էլ գտնվում է ստվերում գտնվող, խեղճ ու կրակ ժողովրդին թալանողների ցուցակում, հիմի իրեն բերման են ենթարկել: Բայց ասեմ, որ էս լավ տղեն ոչ հարկերից է բան հասկանում, ոչ էլ ստվերից, ոնց ապրել է, ուզում է նույն ձևով ապրել, բայց… Ու հիմա անճար գոռում է .«Լավ, որ մեղքիս համար, ո՞ւմ չեմ փայ տվել, որ առաջս եկավ»: :LOL:

----------


## Կաթիլ

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Ինձ թվաց ինքն ինչ-որ տեղից փախելա, իրա մեջքին կրակել են…ու ինքը ցավիցա էդպես ծամածռվել, կարողա մի քիչ էլ հոգեկաննա խանգարված  :Xeloq: 
հա ու ինքը էդքան էլ դրական հերոս չի  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Նախ ասեմ, որ նկարը շատ խոսուն է՝ հույզերը շատ դիպուկ են պատկերված։  :Ok: 
Ուրեմն կոնկրետ չգիտեմ, թե ինչ է եղել, բայց տղայի տեսքից էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ նրա «*գլխին սարքել են*» շատ ահավոր ձևով... Չգիտեմ, ես հենց սկզբից նման զգացողություն ունեցա...  :Think:  Կամ գուցե մեծ գումար է տանուլ տվել շատ անսպասելիորեն...

----------


## Վազգեն

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Ինձ թվում ա զուգարանի կարիք ունի, իսկ զուգարանում մեկը արդեն մի ժամ ա լռված ա, ինքն էլ ջղայնացած գոռում ա՝ դե դուս արի, արա՛։ :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Երևանում` տարբեր փողոցներում, մի տղա կա` մուրացկան, հոգեկան խանգարում ունի, դրա հետ մեկտեղ` ֆիզիկականն էլ նոռմալ չի, ոնց որ ինքը լինի:

----------


## WArmanW

> Ինձ թվում ա զուգարանի կարիք ունի, իսկ զուգարանում մեկը արդեն մի ժամ ա լռված ա, ինքն էլ ջղայնացած գոռում ա՝ դե դուս արի, արա՛։


Սպանեց թվացացդ ահագին ուրախացա:

Մնացածների կարծիքներից էլ եմ շատ գոհ, ապրեք:
Հերոսը դրականա, բայց են հեքիաթային դրականներից չէ էիլ, որ պետք լինի, չարի գլուխ մլուխը գջարդի, խոսալ չի իմանում, դրա համար էլ գեր զայրույթը մարմնովա արտահայտում:

----------


## Economist

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Իմ կարծիքով ինքը էս պահին ինչ-որ ֆուլբոլային խաղ է դիտում ր իր սիրած թիմը պարտվում է :Ok:  Ինքը չար չի, ուղղակի խաղացող է /իգրոկ/...
Կամ էլ ինքը էս պահին Rolling Stones-ի համերգն են ցույց տալիս և իրա սիրած երգի սիրված պահն է...Նա չար չի, ուղղակի էս պահին ահավոր շատ է ոգևորվել :Ok: 
Հ.Գ. WArmanW ջան ես դեռ իմ Էլֆին եմ սպասում :Sad:

----------


## WArmanW

> Իմ կարծիքով ինքը էս պահին ինչ-որ ֆուլբոլային խաղ է դիտում ր իր սիրած թիմը պարտվում է Ինքը չար չի, ուղղակի խաղացող է /իգրոկ/...
> Կամ էլ ինքը էս պահին Rolling Stones-ի համերգն են ցույց տալիս և իրա սիրած երգի սիրված պահն է...Նա չար չի, ուղղակի էս պահին ահավոր շատ է ոգևորվել
> Հ.Գ. WArmanW ջան ես դեռ իմ Էլֆին եմ սպասում


Վայ բա ես չգիտեի, որ սպասում ես, կնկարեմ իսկական իմ պատկերացումներով լուրջ էլֆ: ուղղակի կարողա մի փոքր ուշ լինի:

----------


## Dayana

> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


Բարին ու չարը չգիտեմ, բայց ահավոր բարկացածա  :Sad:  ու աչքերից կայծեր են դուրս թռնում  :Sad:

----------


## WArmanW

Էս էլ մի քիչ մշակած վիճակում:

----------


## Dayana

> Էս էլ մի քիչ մշակած վիճակում:


Չէ Արման ջան "Էտօ չտօ տօ ստռաշնոյե" ։

----------


## WArmanW

Էս էլ էլֆը: =ամանակ չունեի, դրա համար հիմա անկապ կանգնածա, հետո կհարմարացնեմ ու իրա կյանքից կադր կվերցնեմ:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Economist

> Էս էլ էլֆը: =ամանակ չունեի, դրա համար հիմա անկապ կանգնածա, հետո կհարմարացնեմ ու իրա կյանքից կադր կվերցնեմ:


Վայ լավնա :Ok: 
Բայց ափսոս տխուրա :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

Հետաքրքիր անիմացիա եմ արել, հլը նայեք ու գնահատեք, անհամբեր սպասում եմ ձեր կարծիքներին:
կամ քաշեք էս՝2.1մբ կամ էլ սրանք՝ 1.05մբ, 1,05մբ

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

> Էս էլ էլֆը: =ամանակ չունեի, դրա համար հիմա անկապ կանգնածա, հետո կհարմարացնեմ ու իրա կյանքից կադր կվերցնեմ:


Էլֆը շատ լավա ստացվել, պիտի ասեմ, որ շատ լավ ես նկարում  :Wink: 
Իսկ վերջին անիմացիան, որ ներկայացրել ես, ինչ-որ տարօրինակ ---> Њ?з5ЙЦ*іД?ЗzЕX??~щp? п&{РЫaqЯћ>UЦОИeЎ,  ա ցույց տալիս, լրիվ անհասկանալի ձևով  :Xeloq:

----------


## WArmanW

Կներեք երկուսն էլ նույնն եմ տվել էսա 1.1mb երկրորդը:


Հ.Գ.  Ռառ արած swf ֆայլեր են, ինտերնետ բրոուզերով հաստատ կբացի:
Թե ուրիշ հայկական սեռվեր գիտեք ասեք ընդեղ կգցեմ:

----------


## WArmanW

Էս չեմ հասկանում, չի բացում ձեր մոտ, թե՞ դուք չեք բացում: :Think:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Էս էլ էլֆը: =ամանակ չունեի, դրա համար հիմա անկապ կանգնածա, հետո կհարմարացնեմ ու իրա կյանքից կադր կվերցնեմ:


էլֆըդ լավնա, կարելի ա մեր նկարածների բաժնի էլֆուհու հետ ծանոթացնել: Իսկ էտ ֆայլը ոնց դոունլոադ անենք? մեգաբայթերի վրա սխմում եմ սայթա բերում, բա հետո?

----------


## WArmanW

> էլֆըդ լավնա, կարելի ա մեր նկարածների բաժնի էլֆուհու հետ ծանոթացնել: Իսկ էտ ֆայլը ոնց դոունլոադ անենք? մեգաբայթերի վրա սխմում եմ սայթա բերում, բա հետո?


Սղմի *Free User* ու 30 վարկյան սպասի, հետո սղմի *download*

----------


## Enipra

> Կներեք երկուսն էլ նույնն եմ տվել էսա 1.1mb երկրորդը:


Ժողովուրդ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս էս մեկը անպայման քաշեք, նայեք, դեմքություն ա...  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Արմ, էլֆին էլ չէի տեսել, լավն ա!




> 


Էնքան բան ասեցին, ես էլ նոր բան չեմ ավելացնի: Եթե ասեի, Վազգենի հետ կհամաձայնեի  :LOL: 
Ամսաթի՞վը... հատո՞ւկ ես սխալ գրել:  :Think:

----------


## WArmanW

> Ամսաթի՞վը... հատո՞ւկ ես սխալ գրել:


Չէ աչքաչափով եմ արել, ուղղակի ստեղ կիսատ վերսիանա:

----------


## WArmanW

էկելա սիրունը, գնահատեք:

----------


## Հայկօ

Սիրուն նկար ա, բայց էլֆուհիդ ոնց որ ձախլիկ ա... Չէ, կներես, էլֆ չի, ականջները կլոր են:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> էկելա սիրունը, գնահատեք:


waaaaawww, մի հատել դիմացից նկարի էս նույնին  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> էկելա սիրունը, գնահատեք:


էս ինչ սիրուն տուտուզ ունի... բայց ամաչում եմ մենակ դրա համար վարկանիշ տամ, բա չե՞ն ասի՝ էս չտեսն ո՞վ էր։  :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

> Սիրուն նկար ա, բայց էլֆուհիդ ոնց որ ձախլիկ ա... Չէ, կներես, էլֆ չի, ականջները կլոր են:


Էլֆը հաստատ էլֆ չի, բայց ձախլիկի վրով չեմ կարա հաստատ ասեմ, որ դեմից նկարելու լինեմ կհարցնեմ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> էկելա սիրունը, գնահատեք:


Լավն ա։  :Smile:  Համաձայն եմ ivy-ի հետ. իրոք սիրուն տուտուզ ունի։  :Hands Up:  Բայց, իհարկե, ընդհանուր էլ ա շատ հաջող։  :Ok:

----------


## Economist

Զգացվում է, որ մարմնի որոշ մասերի վրա մեծ ուշադրություն ես դարձրել :Wink: 
Բայց իրոք լավնա :Ok:

----------


## haik

Հայ նկարիչ Վան Խաչատուրին, որը ապրում է Երևանում Կեմբրիջի համալսարանը մցրել է 20 - րդ դարի լավագույն 200 ինտելեկտուալների շարքում…

----------


## Kuk

> էկելա սիրունը, գնահատեք:


Ինձ կրծքերը դուր եկան :Love:  Դե.. ձախի մի մասը տեսա, մնացածն էլ պատկերացրի :Rolleyes:

----------


## WArmanW

Էլի ինքնա ուղակի ստեղ մաքուր էլֆա, շատա մրած, բայց էլ ջնջելու տեղ չկար, թուղթս փչանում էր:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Էլի ինքնա ուղակի ստեղ մաքուր էլֆա, շատա մրած, բայց էլ ջնջելու տեղ չկար, թուղթս փչանում էր:


Էէ, չեղավ, կրծքերը փոքրացրել` երրորդից սարքել ես երկրորդ. լավ չի տենց, տեղը դիր:

----------


## ivy

> Էլի ինքնա ուղակի ստեղ մաքուր էլֆա, շատա մրած, բայց էլ ջնջելու տեղ չկար, թուղթս փչանում էր:


Էս էլֆիկի տուտուզը լո՞ւյս է տալիս, թե՞ ինձ է թվում։  :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

:Bye:  ոնց եք =ող ջան, Մերոնցից մեկը էկելա ձեզ հետ ծանոթանլու, ակռոբատ մեռնումա, թողես հա սեմց կմնա, ուզումա մույս օլիմպիական հաղերին մասնակցի ու մեզ օսկի մեդալ բերի, ի՞նչ կասեք:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Բարեկամ

> ոնց եք =ող ջան, Մերոնցից մեկը էկելա ձեզ հետ ծանոթանլու, ակռոբատ մեռնումա, թողես հա սեմց կմնա, ուզումա մույս օլիմպիական հաղերին մասնակցի ու մեզ օսկի մեդալ բերի, ի՞նչ կասեք:





> Ակումբցիներ ջան մի բան խնդրեմ էլի, նայում եք էս նկարին ու ասում, թե ինչիցա հերոսը սեմց վիճակում: Ինձ շաատա հետաքրքիր ձեր երևակայությունը:
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մեկ էլ կգրեք բարիա ինքը թե չար:


 նույն մարդը չի՞  :Xeloq: 

ի դեպ, էն հարցիդ, թե  ինչ տպավորություն ա թողնում. ոնց որ աշխարհի հիստերիզմը ջղաձգված լինի էդ կերպարի մեջ: Հաստատ չէի ուզի հանդիպել…

----------


## WArmanW

> *նույն մարդը չի՞* 
> 
> ի դեպ, էն հարցիդ, թե  ինչ տպավորություն ա թողնում. ոնց որ աշխարհի հիստերիզմը ջղաձգված լինի էդ կերպարի մեջ: Հաստատ չէի ուզի հանդիպել…


Արտաքինով նման չեն հաստատ, բայց հոգեկանով նույն մարդնա, կարողա նաև ես էլ լինեմ:

----------


## WArmanW

Հեռուեք, յէզզն էկավ, ու հատուկ *Gladiator*-ի համարա էկել:


Հ.Գ. Հա, իմիջիայլոց, հարգելի ակումբցիներ էսքան վախտ մեկդ նկարներիս թերությունների մասին չխոսեց, հն դե ասեք ինչը էն չի//ինձ շատ հետաքրքիրա//

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

Ամոթա, բայց ինչ անեմ: :Blush:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Վայ, էս էիր ասում նվեր ունես? օօօ մերսի, ափսոս կնիկ ա , մի ջահել սիրուն ախջիկ գլադիատորուհի նկար էիր էլի :Smile:  

Քո բոլոր նկարներում շարժումը շատ լավ ես ստանում, լույս ու ստվերի վրա աշխատի որ եզրագծերը սեվ չհաստացնես դառնա դպրոցականի նկար: Ռեֆլեքս <լույս ստվեր կիսաստվեր ստվեր ու ելի կիսաստվեր> անցումը պահպանի ու հաստ գծով մի վերջացրու, այդ դեպքում հոյակապ նկար կստանաս:

----------


## WArmanW

Ֆոտոշոփը կախարդա

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## WArmanW



----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ֆոտոշոփը կախարդա


մմմ…   :Rolleyes:   իրոք  :Smile: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> 


ինչպես միշտ հետաքրքիր  արտաառօրեական ներշնչանքներ ունես  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW



----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շարժումը լավ ես պատկերում։  :Smile:  Իսկ դիմանկարներդ (կարծեմ էլի եմ ասել) միշտ կենդանի են ու բնավորություն ունեն։  :Good:

----------


## WArmanW

> Շարժումը լավ ես պատկերում։  Իսկ դիմանկարներդ (կարծեմ էլի եմ ասել) միշտ կենդանի են ու բնավորություն ունեն։


Մերսի հենց ետ էլ կայֆնա դլյա մենյու

Ստեղ շարժում չեմ արել ու ինքը մի տեսակ հասարակա, չնայաց որ երկար եմ աշխատել, չէ՞:

----------


## Երկնային

_ինչ լավն են…_

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մերսի հենց ետ էլ կայֆնա դլյա մենյու
> 
> Ստեղ շարժում չեմ արել ու ինքը մի տեսակ հասարակա, չնայաց որ երկար եմ աշխատել, չէ՞:


Շատ լավ ա ստացվել, լրիվ իրական։  :Shok:   :Good:  Ոնց որ կենդանի մարդկանց նայեմ։ 
Երկար մազերով աղջկա մազերի պահը կարծես մի քիչ էն չի, բայց ընդհանուր պատկերին առանձնապես չի խանգարում։ Ապրես։  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> Մերսի հենց ետ էլ կայֆնա դլյա մենյու
> 
> Ստեղ շարժում չեմ արել ու ինքը մի տեսակ հասարակա, չնայաց որ երկար եմ աշխատել, չէ՞:


Ընտիր նկար է, հատկապես դեմքի, աչքերի արտահայտությունները շատ բնական են ստացվել։ Մի անգամ չի, որ համոզվում եմ՝ քո գործի վարպետն ես։  :Smile:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

օօօօօ, ինչ բնական աղջիկներ են ստացվել, արդյոք ովքեր են?

----------


## Kuk

Էս ի՜նչ սիրուն նկար ա :Love:  նենց էլ մի նայում են` ոնց որ հեսա խոսալու են :Blush:  շատ լավ ես նկարել :Good:

----------


## WArmanW

Մերսի, ասեմ որ իրանք իսկականում գոյություն ունեն, ես ֆոտոից եմ նկարել, ինչպես նաև էս նկարը:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> Մերսի, ասեմ որ իրանք իսկականում գոյություն ունեն, ես ֆոտոից եմ նկարել, ինչպես նաև էս նկարը:


Լավ ես նկարում, :Wink: գծանկարի մեջ կարևորը ծավալն է, որը  զգում ես,  իսկ գունանկարներ չունես արած, կուզեի տեսնել գույնիդ զգացողությունը... :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մերսի, ասեմ որ իրանք իսկականում գոյություն ունեն, ես ֆոտոից եմ նկարել, ինչպես նաև էս նկարը:


Սա էլ ա շատ լավը։ Էլի կյանք կա, զգացմունք կա մեջը։  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Հալալա Ապեր  :Good:

----------


## WArmanW

> Լավ ես նկարում,գծանկարի մեջ կարևորը ծավալն է, որը  զգում ես,  իսկ գունանկարներ չունես արած, կուզեի տեսնել գույնիդ զգացողությունը...


Դե ոնց ասեցի, գունանկար չեմ արել ու չեմ ել կարողանա երևի ,ոչ էլ սիում եմ:
Մնացածիցդ էլ շնորհակալ եմ, ապրեք լիքը դուխ եք տալիս:

----------


## WArmanW

Ինքը Դայանանա, ճիշտա չեմ տեսել իրան իրականում, բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ եմ նկարել:

----------

Apsara (24.06.2009), Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Ինքը Դայանանա, ճիշտա չեմ տեսել իրան իրականում, բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ եմ նկարել:


 :LOL:   :LOL:  Արման մեռա  :LOL:   :LOL:  տոչնի ես եմ  :LOL:   :LOL:  մենակ թե պեպեններս քիչ ես նկարել  :LOL:   :LOL: 

հեսա կմեռնեմ  :Lol2:   :Lol2:   :Lol2: 

վայ ապրես դու Արման տղա, ձեռքս ես ընկել է  :Lol2:  
ապրես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

> Ինքը Դայանանա, ճիշտա չեմ տեսել իրան իրականում, բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ եմ նկարել:


_աաաաաաաաաա,  տոչնը Դայդայն աաաաա… 
մեռաաաաա _

----------


## Dayana

ցռըըը, ես տենց գեշ ե՞մ   :Cray:  նեղանում եմ հեսա գնամ  :Sad: 

բայց ուշքս գնումա լուրջ  :Lol2:

----------


## Երկնային

> ցռըըը, ես տենց գեշ ե՞մ   նեղանում եմ հեսա գնամ 
> 
> բայց ուշքս գնումա լուրջ


_Դայ, բա որ նկարիդ մեկնաբանությունները ստեղ գրեմ, քանի~ հոգու ուշքը կգնա  _

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> ցռըըը, ես տենց գեշ ե՞մ   նեղանում եմ հեսա գնամ 
> 
> բայց ուշքս գնումա լուրջ


Ինչն ես գեշ, լավ էլ սիմպո ես, մենակ թե աչքերդ են մի քիչ շլդիկ...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 

բայց լավն ա, ապրես, Արման ջան, նկարներդ ինչպես միշտ դեմքություն են  :Wink:

----------


## Dayana

> _Դայ, բա որ նկարիդ մեկնաբանությունները ստեղ գրեմ, քանի~ հոգու ուշքը կգնա  _


Խելոք մնա Նյուտ  :LOL:   :LOL:  



> Ինչն ես գեշ, լավ էլ սիմպո ես, մենակ թե աչքերդ են մի քիչ շլդիկ...   
> 
> բայց լավն ա, ապրես, Արման ջան, նկարներդ ինչպես միշտ դեմքություն են


հա, շլդիկ եմ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Ինքը Դայանանա, ճիշտա չեմ տեսել իրան իրականում, բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ եմ նկարել:


իսկ ինձ թվում էր Դայանան իրա նախկին ավատարի սրտեր փչող աղջկան ա նման լօօօօօօօօլ

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ինքը Դայանանա, ճիշտա չեմ տեսել իրան իրականում, բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ եմ նկարել:


 :Shok:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
Խեղճ Դայանա։  :Sad: 
Նկարն, իհարկե, դեմքություն ա  :Hands Up: , բայց ախր զա շտո՞։  :Sad:   :LOL:  
Շատ հետաքրքիր կլիներ լսել էս նկարի մեկնաբանությունն ու ստեղծման շարժառիթները։  :Jpit:

----------


## WArmanW

Դայանան խնդրեց մի բան նկարեմ, թե ինչ ինքը թողեց իմ հայացողության վրա, բայց ասեց ոնց պատկերացնում իրան եմ տեմց ել նկարեմ, ես էլ քանի որ իրա արտաքինը չէի հիշում փորձեցի ներքինը իմ պատկերացումով նկարել:

Հիմա նկարն եմ մեկնաբանում, կերպարիկը ոչ գեշա ոչ էլ սիրուն, ինքը համովա... չմտածեք թե ուզեցել եմ գեշություն պատկերեմ ստեղ, հաստատ իմ նկարած գեշից սիրտներդ կխառներ  :LOL: :

----------


## Economist

> Ինքը Դայանանա, ճիշտա չեմ տեսել իրան իրականում, բայց իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ եմ նկարել:


Մի հատ մուլտ կա տրոլների մասին, ոնց որ էդ մուլտից թռած լինի :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> 


Էս նկարը շատ եմ սիրում :Love:  Ինձ ոչ ոք էս կերպարում չէր պատկերացրել...

----------


## ivy

Դայանայի _հոգեբանական դիմանկարը_ շատ հավանեցի:  :Hands Up:   :LOL: 
Արման, ի՞նձ էլ կնկարես՝ մի պահ մոռանալով իմ իրական նկարները և ուղղակի փորձելով պատկերել իմ վիրտուալ կերպարը:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Դայանայի _հոգեբանական դիմանկարը_ շատ հավանեցի:  
> Արման, ի՞նձ էլ կնկարես՝ մի պահ մոռանալով իմ իրական նկարները և ուղղակի փորձելով պատկերել իմ վիրտուալ կերպարը:


Ախ էդպես հա Ռիպ ?  :Sad:  ուրեմն ես հոգեպես ուռոձիկ եմ հա քո աչքերում?  :Sad: 
 :Love:

----------


## ivy

> Ախ էդպես հա Ռիպ ?  ուրեմն ես հոգեպես ուռոձիկ եմ հա քո աչքերում?


Իիի, էդ ուռոձիկ չէր, մռութ աչոնիկի նկար էր, ոնց որ մուլտիկից լիներ, գժվում եմ տենց դեմքերի համար:  :Smile:

----------


## Dayana

> Իիի, էդ ուռոձիկ չէր, մռութ աչոնիկի նկար էր, ոնց որ մուլտիկից լիներ, գժվում եմ տենց դեմքերի համար:


 :Love:   :Love:  ո~ւխ. նենց եմ սիրում զոռով կոմպլեմենտ ստանալ  :Love:  էն էլ ումի~ց   :Blush:   :Love:

----------


## WArmanW

> Իիի, էդ ուռոձիկ չէր, մռութ աչոնիկի նկար էր, ոնց որ մուլտիկից լիներ, գժվում եմ տենց դեմքերի համար:


Այ սրտովս խոսացիր, իսկականից նկարը դրեցի մի քանի հոգու թվաց թե ինքը գեշա: Հա կնկարեմ իվի ջան/ոչինչ չէ որ այվի չեմ ասում/ , վայ աչքիս կիվի եմ նկարելու  :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

Հույս ունեմ ոչմեկդ չեք ասի խի իվին սենց գեշա՞ :Shok:

----------


## ivy

> Հույս ունեմ ոչմեկդ չեք ասի խի իվին սենց գեշա՞


Վույ աման, էս ինչ լավնա, էս ե՞ս եմ:  :Love: 
Աչուկները... անտառային մազիկները, ձեռքին էլ վրձին ու ներկ... շատ հուզված եմ:  :Blush: 
Շնորհակալություն, Արման ջան:  :Smile:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

> Վույ աման, էս ինչ լավնա, էս ե՞ս եմ: 
> Աչուկները... անտառային մազիկները, ձեռքին էլ վրձին ու ներկ... շատ հուզված եմ: 
> Շնորհակալություն, Արման ջան:


Վռազել եմ մի քիչ սիրուն չի ստացվել, ինքը շաաաաաատ մեծա էնքան որ գլխին բարի մարդիք են բնակվում, տոտոներդ այ
 :Hands Up:  ............................................................................................................................................  .............................................................................  :Hands Up:  
էսքան թմբլ են, այսինքն քեզ ոչմեկ չի կարա քցի կյանքի գծից, իսկ ներկեր քո երևակայություննա, որ ուր գնում ես 
մի հատ շփփ աջ...
մի հատ թփփ ձախ...
 ու փոխում ես մարդկանց, քո երևակայության անսահմանությամբ:

----------


## ivy

> Վռազել եմ մի քիչ սիրուն չի ստացվել, ինքը շաաաաաատ մեծա էնքան որ գլխին բարի մարդիք են բնակվում, տոտոներդ այ
>  ............................................................................................................................................  .............................................................................  
> էսքան թմբլ են, այսինքն քեզ ոչմեկ չի կարա քցի կյանքի գծից, իսկ ներկեր քո երևակայություննա, որ ուր գնում ես փոխում ես մարդկանց քո ներկերով իհարկե դեպի լյավը:


Ինչ հավես ա, որ տենց տպավորություն եմ թողել:  :Smile: 
Թմբլ տոտոներն էլ իսկականից լավն են:  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Ինչ հավես ա, որ տենց տպավորություն եմ թողել: 
> Թմբլ տոտոներն էլ իսկականից լավն են:


ես թուշիկներն էլ կավելացնեի  :Love:   :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հույս ունեմ ոչմեկդ չեք ասի խի իվին սենց գեշա՞


Դեմքություն։  :Hands Up:  Լավն ա։  :Smile: 

Արման, ինձ էլ կնկարե՞ս։  :Blush:  Խոստանում եմ գեշությունից չնեղանալ՝ միաժամանակ հույսեր փայփայելով, որ շատ գեշո չի լինի։  ::}:   :LOL:

----------


## Երկնային

_Ես էլ կուզենայ, բայց որոշակի հանգամանքներից ելնելով ձեն չեմ հանում…  

Արման, ապրես, շատ լավն են_

----------


## Dayana

Արման, դու ինձ պիտի մաղարիչ անես  :Hands Up:  որ ինձ սենց գեշ չնկարեիր, հո քո արվեստը չէր գնահատվի :LOL:  
բայց մեկա նեղացած եմ  :Tongue:   :Blush:

----------


## Հայկօ

> _Ես էլ կուզենայ, բայց որոշակի հանգամանքներից ելնելով ձեն չեմ հանում… _


Ոմն սատանա, որոշակի հանգամանքներից ելնելով, ինձ դրդում է քեզ նկարելու...

----------


## Բարեկամ

Ավելի լավ չի՞ լինի Արմանը իր հայեցողությամբ ում ուզենա նկարի, մենք փորձենք գուշակել ում ա նկարել  :Wink:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ավելի լավ չի՞ լինի Արմանը իր հայեցողությամբ ում ուզենա նկարի, մենք փորձենք գուշակել ում ա նկարել


Ան, ուզու՞մ ես, ասենք՝ քեզ տենց գուշակովի նկարի։  :Jpit:  Ուղղակի մարդիկ կլինեն, որ չեն ցանկանա իրենց ոչ մարդկային կերպարով տեսնել։  :LOL:  Մարդ կար՝ նույնիսկ ծաղրանկարից էր նեղվում (հիշում եմ. Լիոնը մի անգամ ծաղրանկարների թեմայում գրել էր՝ ինչ լավ է, որ ինձ ոչ ոք չի տեսել  :Smile:  ): Նենց որ ավելի լավ ա՝ շառից–փորձանքից հեռու։  :Wink: 

Կամ էլ կարելի ա ցանկացողներով հերթագրվել, որ հետո բոլորիս բիրիքով նկարի, մենք էլ ջոկենք, թե ով ով ա։  :Hands Up:

----------


## Հայկօ

Համ ել հետո լավ նկարների համար սենց կռիվներ են գնալու. «Շուտ եմ ասել՝ ես եմ  :Angry2: », «Չէ՜, ե՛ս եմ  :Angry2: »:  :LOL: :

----------


## WArmanW

Ոլուանա քեզ եմ նկարելու, բայց կարողա չկարողանամ ներկել մատիտներս տարել են  :Sad:

----------


## WArmanW

Ուլուանա էս ինչ ես հագել :Shok: , կասե՞ս մեզ

Իսկ էս նկարի համար դաժե ամաչում եմ :Blush: , կներես Երկնային ջան ոչ մի ձև չստացվ մոտս:

----------


## Երկնային

_չեմ կարում բացեմ…_

----------


## Kuk

> Իսկ էս նկարի համար դաժե ամաչում եմ, կներես Երկնային ջան ոչ մի ձև չստացվ մոտս:


Իմ մոտ էլ չի բացում
Ո՞ւմ հետ ա Երկնայինը

----------


## Երկնային

> Իմ մոտ էլ չի բացում
> Ո՞ւմ հետ ա Երկնայինը


_վէէէ, ամեն ինչ պետք ա իմնանան…  Ռաստայի հետ եմ, էս նկարը տեսել եք_

----------


## Kuk

> _վէէէ, ամեն ինչ պետք ա իմնանան…  Ռաստայի հետ եմ, էս նկարը տեսել եք_


Հա, լավ, ներող ըլնես, քուր, որ հարցրի
Համ էլ էսօր իմ ու Ռաստայի ծնունդն ա :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

Դե մի նորմալ տեղ ասեք ապլոդ անեմ, imagger.com, imageshare.am սայտերը իմ մոտ չեն ածխատում:

վայ էտ տղեն մերոնքական է՞ր, բա ասեիր իրա դեմքն էլ կբզբզեի:

Գժվա, ապլօդս մեռելա, էս հայլայնի պապան այգեպան :Angry2: ,
10կբայտը 7 ժամա ապլօդա անում, Երկնաին ջան դաժե մայլիդ չեմ կարում ղրկեմ:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե մի նորմալ տեղ ասեք ապլոդ անեմ, imagger.com, imageshare.am սայտերը իմ մոտ չեն ածխատում:
> 
> վայ էտ տղեն մերոնքական է՞ր, բա ասեիր իրա դեմքն էլ կբզբզեի:


http://www.upload2world.com/

----------


## Երկնային

> Հա, լավ, ներող ըլնես, քուր, որ հարցրի
> Համ էլ էսօր իմ ու Ռաստայի ծնունդն ա


_կարողա՞ գիտես մենակ քո ծնունդն ա…_

----------


## ivy

Արման, Ուլուանայի նկարը կբացատրե՞ս:  :Jpit:

----------


## WArmanW

> Արման, Ուլուանայի նկարը կբացատրե՞ս:


Ճիշտն ասած ուզում էի ինքը էտ աներ, բայց հիմա որոշեցի ես անեմ իրա համար էլ մի քիչ բան կթողեմ: :Wink: 

Մի ոտանիա,
Ատամ չունի,
Մազերը միշտ թաց են,
Ոչ տխուրա ոչ էլ ուրախ,
ժող ջան շնուռոկները սկի ես չգիտեմ ոնցա կոճկում, կարողա ինքը չի կոճկում :Think: 
Են որ կապածա փորին հաստատ ինքնա հագել :Hands Up: 

Հարց Ուլուանաին՝ էտ ի՞նչա հաքդ, ինչի՞ հենց զանգ, ու՞ր են գնում էտ անվերջ թելերը, հա մեկ էլ կգրես շնուռոկներդ ոնց ես կոճկում:

----------


## Economist

Ի՜նչ լավնա Երկնայինի նկարը :Love: 
Ինչքա՜ն զգացմունք, սեր կա նկարում :Love: 
Նկարը նայելուց հետո մարդու մոտ սիրահարվելու ցանկություն է առաջանում :Blush:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Ի՜նչ լավնա Երկնայինի նկարը
> Ինչքա՜ն զգացմունք, սեր կա նկարում
> Նկարը նայելուց հետո մարդու մոտ սիրահարվելու ցանկություն է առաջանում


Ում հանդեպ? նկարվողի թե նկարողի?  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 


 :Shok:   :LOL:  Դեմքություն ա։  :Hands Up:  Համենայնդեպս, կմխիթարվեմ  նրանով, որ Դայանայի համեմատ ահագին սիրուն եմ։  :Blush: 




> Ճիշտն ասած ուզում էի ինքը էտ աներ, բայց հիմա որոշեցի ես անեմ իրա համար էլ մի քիչ բան կթողեմ.
> 
> Մի ոտանիա,
> Ատամ չունի,
> Մազերը միշտ թաց են,
> Ոչ տխուրա ոչ էլ ուրախ,
> ժող ջան շնուռոկները սկի ես չգիտեմ ոնցա կոճկում, կարողա ինքը չի կոճկում
> Են որ կապածա փորին հաստատ ինքնա հագել
> 
> Հարց Ուլուանաին՝ էտ ի՞նչա հաքդ, ինչի՞ հենց զանգ, ու՞ր են գնում էտ անվերջ թելերը, հա մեկ էլ կգրես շնուռոկներդ ոնց ես կոճկում:


Ես հենց նկարը տեսա, արդեն մեկնաբանություններ եկան մտքիս, որոնք, պատկերացրու, քո մեկնաբանություններին համարյա չեն հակասում, հիմնականում լրացնում են։

Նախ ասեմ, որ սա իմ զուտ ակումբային՝ տիպիկ ակումբային կերպարն ա, ավելի ճիշտ՝ ավագ մոդերատորի կերպար։ Էդ թելերը Ակումբի կանոնադրության թելերն են, որոնցով ես ղեկավարվում ու նաև ղեկավարում եմ (նկարում, փաստորեն, բառացիորեն  :Jpit: ), էդ հագինս հենց ավագ մոդերատորության համազգեստն ա, այսպես ասած, որով քայլելը, բնականաբար ամեն ինչով չի, որ հարմար ա, բայց դե դիմանում ենք, էլի։  :LOL:  Ու ամենակարևորը՝ դա ես ինքս եմ հագել, զոռով չեն հագցրել։  :Smile:  

Էն միակ ոտքս նշանակում ա, որ ես մի ոտքով Ակումբում եմ, մյուս ոտքս պահում եմ ռեալի համար։  :Tongue:   :Jpit:  Իսկ միակ ոտքիս շնուրոկը հիմնականում կապում եմ մինչև ավագմոդերատորական համազգեստս հագնելը, կամ էլ եթե մոռանում եմ ու սկզբից համազգեստս եմ հագնում, ամուսինս ա կապում շնուրոկս։  :LOL:  Տարօրինակ համազգեստիս եզրերից կախ տված զնգլիկները նկատողություններն ու մոդերատորականներն են, որոնք անհրաժեշտության դեպքում աջ ու ձախ շաղ տալով ման եմ գալիս Ակումբում։  :Jpit:  Ի դեպ, համազգեստիս կարմիր գույնն էլ պատահական չի. նկատենք, որ դա մոդերատորականի ընդունված գույնն ա։ 

Ասում ես՝ ատամ չունե՞մ...  :Xeloq:  Էդ մեկը ինքս չէի նկատել, ճիշտն ասած... Բայց որ ասում ես... Դու ես նկարողը, դու կիմանաս ամեն դեպքում։ Լավ, ուրեմն ասեմ, թե ինչի չունեմ։ Ակումբ մտնելիս ատամներ չեմ օգտագործում՝ նպատակադրված (երևի նկատած կլինեք  :Wink: ), ատամներս հիմնականում պահում եմ ռեալի համար  :Jpit:  (չնայած ռեալում էլ միշտ չի, որ օգտագործում եմ)։ Բայց դրա հաշվին աչքերս են չռվել մի այլ ձևի։  :LOL:  Էդ տիպիկ ավագմոդերատորական չռվածություն ա, էլի. ամեն ինչին ուշիուշով հետևելու հետևանք, այսպես ասած։  ::}:  

Էն, որ ոչ ուրախ եմ, ոչ տխուր՝ չգիտեմ... Ես կասեի՝ համ ուրախ եմ, համ տխուր, բայց էս մեկի մեկնաբանությունից երևի ձեռնպահ մնամ, որովհետև ոչ մի խելքին մոտ բան մտքովս չի անցնում, ինչպես նաև մազերիս միշտ թաց լինելու հետ կապված...  :Dntknw: 
Վերջին հանգամանքների հետ կապված եթե որևէ մեկը խելքին մոտ մեկնաբանություն ունի, հետաքրքիր կլիներ կարդալը։

----------


## WArmanW

:Shok:  ափսոս էս սմայլիկի աչոները մի 10 անգամ մեծ լիներ:

Լուրջ եմ ասում գրածիդ ընդհանուր իմաստը համնկավ իմ մտածած ու նկարածի հետ, մենակ մի բան ավելացնեմ որ էտ զգեստդ դեմդ բացումա մինչև դու մի տոտիկով կթռնես ընդեղ, ասածս էնա, որ թռնելուց առաջ յուպոնդ դեմդ բացածա լինում: Էտ թել, զանգ, մանգի վրով իսկականից տեմց ել մտածել էի չեմ սազացնում գրածիդ հետ, իսկականից տեմց էլ մտածել էի:

տխուր, ուրախի վրով բան չունեմ ավելացնելու, եթե բան չես ասել ուրեմն սխալ եմ պատկերացրել կերպարդ, մենակ թաց մազերդ ասեմ, որ օրվա ընթացքում քեզ ավարտված չես գում, ուղղակի փորձել եմ տհեմց պատկերացնել չվիճես :Ok: 

Ովա՞ հաջորդը: Բարեկամ քեզ նկարե՞մ, կակ ռազ նկարներդ չեմ տեսել, չնայած գիտեմ քանի տարե/ռա/կան ես:

----------


## Economist

> Ում հանդեպ? նկարվողի թե նկարողի?


Ես ընդհանրապես էի գրել :Ok:  Ես մեղավոր չեմ, որ ուղղակի հասկացող մարդկանց աչքինա ընկել գրառումս :Tongue: 
Հ.Գ. Ներողություն թեմայի հետ կապ չունեցող գրառման համար...

----------


## WArmanW

Էս էն օռկնա:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

բա ինչի կանաչ չի? օռկերը կանաչ գույնիեն, բայց քո նկառացը ավելի սհատ նեգռիա նման :LOL:

----------


## WArmanW

Ինքը քվորս աղջիկնա, իրա պուճուր անկյունում:

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009), Enipra (12.04.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (05.03.2009), ivy (18.02.2009), Norton (24.06.2009), Արշակ (19.02.2009), Երկնային (25.04.2009), Ուլուանա (23.02.2009), Փոքրիկ (24.06.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

Բարի լույս բոլորիդ, շուտ-շուտ չեմ կարողանում մտնել, բայց որ մտնում եմ, աշխատում եմ լիքը բան կարդալ: Էս քանի օրը լավ ազատ եմ կփորփրեմ, ինչ կա նոր բան Ակումբում:

Հ.Գ. կլավիատուրաիս մեջ մանգոի սոկ եմ լցրել, սաղ սխալա տպում նենց որ ներող լինեք

----------

Enigmatic (24.06.2009), Enipra (22.05.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (01.05.2009), Norton (24.06.2009), Երկնային (25.04.2009), ԿԳԴ (28.04.2009), Ուլուանա (25.04.2009), Ֆոտոն (17.08.2009)

----------


## WArmanW



----------

Chuk (24.06.2009), Enigmatic (24.06.2009), Enipra (25.06.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (24.06.2009), ivy (24.06.2009), Kuk (24.06.2009), Norton (24.06.2009), Ungrateful (24.06.2009), Երկնային (24.06.2009), ԿԳԴ (24.06.2009), Ուլուանա (25.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (24.06.2009), Ֆոտոն (17.08.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> 


Վաու, ընտիր ա  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> 


Լավն ա :Good:  
Հ.Գ. Բագին եմ նմանացնում :Blush:

----------

Ուլուանա (25.06.2009)

----------


## Dayana

> Լավն ա 
> Հ.Գ. Բագին եմ նմանացնում


Իսկապես Բագին նման է  :Smile: 
Շատ սիրուն նկար է  :Wink:

----------


## Ungrateful

Այս թեման դեռ չէի տեսել.. նոր նկատեցի ու մտա... :Smile: 
Արման ջան բոլոր նկարներտ դուրս եկան.. շատ լավն են  :Good:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> 


wooooowArmanwooooooow , արդեն շտրիխներտել են սուպեռ, իսկ դեմքի արտահայտությունը ու շարժումը միշտ լավ ա ստացվում քո մոտ, մաdota . էէհ'  մալոչ:

----------

WArmanW (24.06.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

> ... մաdota . էէհ'  մալոչ:


Էս մասը հզոր էր :Hands Up:

----------


## Manya

Եթե կարելի է իմ պատկերացրած կենդանին նկարես:Ուրախ ժպիտը ավելի արտահայտիչ լինի,քիթիկը պուճուր,միքիչ բարի շնիկի նման,միքիչ երկար ականջներով,վիզիկը կարճ,փորիկը կլոր,ոտքերը կարճ,ձեռքերը երկար ու ձեռքին էլ մի հատ ծաղիկ,ինքը չաղո և ամաչկոտ:Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ: :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## WArmanW

> Եթե կարելի է իմ պատկերացրած կենդանին նկարես:Ուրախ ժպիտը ավելի արտահայտիչ լինի,քիթիկը պուճուր,միքիչ բարի շնիկի նման,միքիչ երկար ականջներով,վիզիկը կարճ,փորիկը կլոր,ոտքերը կարճ,ձեռքերը երկար ու ձեռքին էլ մի հատ ծաղիկ,ինքը չաղո և ամաչկոտ:Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ:


կնկարեմ :Wink:

----------

Manya (24.06.2009)

----------


## ԿԳԴ

Բավականին հասուն գծանկար ես անում, ծավալներով, մշակումներով ստացել ես այն ինչ կարելի է ավարտուն գծանկար համարել, ապրես: Քո մոտ պակասում է ֆոնը, աշխատիր մյուս անգամ մի քայլ առաջ գնալ և ընդհանուր միջավայրի հետ կապել ֆիգուրան ու էդ ժամանակ կոմպոզիցիոն գծանկար կստացվի:  :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> 


Հոյակապ ես նկարել:  :Smile:

----------


## impression

Արման  ջան, վերջին գործդ Գործ ա  :Smile:

----------


## WArmanW

> Բավականին հասուն գծանկար ես անում, ծավալներով, մշակումներով ստացել ես այն ինչ կարելի է ավարտուն գծանկար համարել, ապրես: Քո մոտ պակասում է ֆոնը, աշխատիր մյուս անգամ մի քայլ առաջ գնալ և ընդհանուր միջավայրի հետ կապել ֆիգուրան ու էդ ժամանակ կոմպոզիցիոն գծանկար կստացվի:


ֆո՞ն, անշարժ բաներ չեմ կարողանում նկարել, որ անհավես եմ անում երևի դրանիցա, ես էս վերջերս հասկացա ինձանից նկարիչ դուրս չի գա, հիմա ծրագրավորումով եմ զբաղվում… բայց դե ձեռի հետ Մերոնց կշատացնեմ հաստատ: 

Manya-ի հերոսիկը արդեն վազվզումա թղթիս վրա, լուրջ չեմ կարողանում բռնեմ: Էս 2 օրը սկան կանեմ կտենաք: Հա համել սաղից շնորակալ եմ սեմց ջերմ խոսքերի համար:

----------


## Enigmatic

ես էլ բոլոր նկարներդ նայեցի, Դայուշը, Այվին ու Ուլուն շատ լավն էին :Hands Up:  դե մնացածնել էր ընտիր, ապրես :Love:

----------


## Enigmatic

Իսկ ես ճիշտնասած վերջին սիրուն պստոյին Չուկին նմանացրեցի փոքր ժամանակ :Smile:

----------


## ԿԳԴ

> ֆո՞ն, անշարժ բաներ չեմ կարողանում նկարել, որ անհավես եմ անում երևի դրանիցա, ես էս վերջերս հասկացա ինձանից նկարիչ դուրս չի գա, հիմա ծրագրավորումով եմ զբաղվում… բայց դե ձեռի հետ Մերոնց կշատացնեմ հաստատ:


Սենց ամուր գծանկար ունես, ամուր ձեռք ունես ու անհավես ե՞ս: Աշխատի շատ, կստացվի ֆոնը մոտդ, նկարչությունը մեծ նվիրումա պահանջում և աշխատասիրություն ու մի  փոքր էլ տաղանդ, որ դու ունես: Սիրի քո գործը և նվիրվի: :Wink:

----------

Enipra (25.06.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 


Շատ լավն է։  :Smile:  Ես էլ Ձայնալարին նմանեցրի։  :Jpit:

----------


## Manya

> Manya-ի հերոսիկը արդեն վազվզումա թղթիս վրա, լուրջ չեմ կարողանում բռնեմ: Էս 2 օրը սկան կանեմ կտենաք: Հա համել սաղից շնորակալ եմ սեմց ջերմ խոսքերի համար:


Վա՜յ ես էլ եմ շնորհակալ :Smile: ,որ չմերժեցիր ինձ ու սիրով նկարեցիր:Անհամբեր կսպասեմ: :Smile:  :Wink:  :Viannen 13:  :Yahoo:

----------

Արամ (25.06.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

Manya ընդունի:
2-րդ անգամ եմ նկարում, արաջի նկարը կորցրել եմ, դրա համար սենց ձգձգվեց:

----------

Enigmatic (29.06.2009), Manya (29.06.2009), ԿԳԴ (29.06.2009), Ռուֆուս (29.06.2009)

----------


## Manya

> Manya ընդունի:
> 2-րդ անգամ եմ նկարում, արաջի նկարը կորցրել եմ, դրա համար սենց ձգձգվեց:


Շատ լավիկն է ապրես, բայց առաջինը ավելի լավներ  :LOL:  մանեկա մանեկա ծաղիկը չգտա: Իսկ իմ հերոսիկը կապույտ՞ն է, ենքան լավն է,   :Wink:   :Love:  :Dance:  :Yahoo:  :Kiss:  :Blush:

----------


## WArmanW

> Շատ լավիկն է ապրես, բայց առաջինը ավելի լավներ  մանեկա մանեկա ծաղիկը չգտա: Իսկ իմ հերոսիկը կապույտ՞ն է, ենքան լավն է,


սաղ էլ քոնն են: մեկը մեկից բարիա, չմտածես թե փիսը կա մեջները:

----------


## Manya

> սաղ էլ քոնն են: մեկը մեկից բարիա, չմտածես թե փիսը կա մեջները:


 վույ ես արդեն վախեցա չէ բոլորնել պուշ են ապրես

----------


## WArmanW

> մանեկա մանեկա ծաղիկը չգտա


 ես էլ ասում եմ ինչ ծաղիկա ասում :Xeloq: , հա իրան իցկականից մոռացել էի:

----------


## WArmanW



----------

Hayk Avetisyan (29.08.2009), Կաթիլ (17.08.2009), ԿԳԴ (08.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2009), Ֆոտոն (17.08.2009)

----------


## WArmanW

Ինքը գունավորա, www.myspace.com - ում եմ նկարել

----------

Enipra (09.09.2009), Hayk Avetisyan (08.09.2009), Ռուֆուս (09.09.2009)

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Ինքը գունավորա, www.myspace.com - ում եմ նկարել


դոտայի ազդեցության տակես նկարել էրևում ա

----------

